# Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*PETA scheitert erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer​*
*Dass die Tierrechtsorganisation PETA einfach alles rund um Angler und Fischer anzeigt, was sie irgendwie mitbekommen zu scheinen, um Angler durch Stigmatisierung abzuschaffen, ist ja bekannt. Gut, wenn dann wie hier in Ettlingen PETA mit solchen Anzeigen scheitert und die Staatsanwaltschaft Karlsruhe keinen Anlass für Ermittlungen sieht.*

Quelle:
https://bnn.de/nachrichten/lokal/ke...-der-abfischaktion-am-horbachsee-in-ettlingen



> _Die Staatsanwaltschaft Karlsruhe wird keine Ermittlungen einleiten, erklärte den BNN Erster Staatsanwalt Tobias Wagner jetzt. Von einem Ermittlungsverfahren habe man abgesehen, da nach der Prüfung ein Anfangsverdacht gegen den Fischer nicht bestehe. Nach dem Tierschutzgesetz sei zu prüfen, ob einem Tier erhebliche Schmerzen und Leiden mit Rohheit und länger anhaltend zugefügt wurden. Dafür gebe es in Bezug auf das Foto von der Aktion, auf das sich Peta in ihrer Anzeige bezieht, „keine Anhaltspunkte“. Das Wasser des Sees war teilweise abgelassen worden, mehrere professionelle Fischer und Hobby-Angler waren bei der Aktion engagiert, Elektro-Kescher kamen zum Einsatz._



-----------------------------------------------​
Kommentar

Die Aussage ist klar und eindeutig und positiv für Angler und Fischer. 

Es gibt nach Tierschutzgesetz keinerlei Anhaltspunkte, dass hier eine strafbare Handlung vorliegen soll, so die Staatsanwaltschaft.

Ob es evtl. eine Ordnungswidrigkeit vorliegen könne, müsse die Gemeinde klären, das sei nicht Sache der Staatsanwaltschaft.

Wir berichteten ja auch damals sowohl über die Vorgänge in Ettlingen:
Nachgefragt bei der Stadtverwaltung wegen terrorisierender "Monster im Horbachsee"
wie auch bereits über die öffentliche Aussage von PETA Mitarbeiter Haferbeck:


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Der hat in einem Satz ganz klar formuliert was die wollen:
> ""*Peta will natürlich die Abschaffung der Angelei, und das geht Peu a Peu  indem man eben zunächst erstmal die Stigmatisierung der Angelei voranbringt*."


aus:
MDR Doku: Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln

Dass angesichts dessen die Staatsanwaltschaft hier so klar und deutlich pro Angler und Fischer entscheidet und klar macht, dass keinerlei "Anfangsverdacht" oder Anhaltspunkt vorliegt, dass hier Angler oder Fischer strafrechtlich gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstossen haben, ist daher bemerkenswert.

Ob Politik daraus endlich mal wirklich Konsequenzen zieht und sich mal mit der Gemeinnützigkeit von PETA beschäftigt, deren hauptsächliches "Tierschutzziel"  als Tierrechtler zu sein scheint, andere zu stigmatisieren durch, so kann man das wohl fast schon nennen, Massenanzeigen?

Die zudem fast alle wie hier gar nicht erst vor Gericht kommen oder eingestellt werden.

Gut, wenn auch so etwas öffentlich wird und nicht nur immer die Anzeigen von PETA..

Schade, dass die allgemeine Presse nicht genauso über die Einstellung von von PETA angestrengten Anzeigen/Verfahren berichtet wie über die (meist erfolglosen) Anzeigen.

Auch hier müssten die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei deutlich präsenter sein und das in die Medien tragen.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## saza (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Das ist aus der Rubrik „Nachrichten, die man gerne öfter liest“.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

jepp  - davon jeden Morgen eine, hätt ich auch nix gegen!


----------



## sprogoe (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Ich frage mich nur, wann endlich die verblendeten Spendengeber wach werden und begreifen, daß ihr Geld für unnötige, aussichtslose Prozesse verballert wird.


----------



## wattläufer (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Das wird leider noch lange weitergehen, denn die Dummen werden nicht alle!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

ist zu befürchten...


----------



## SigmundFreud (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PETA scheitert erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer​



Und das ist gut so! Gute Nachrichten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

#6#6#6


----------



## Ukel (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, wann endlich die verblendeten Spendengeber wach werden und begreifen, daß ihr Geld für unnötige, aussichtslose Prozesse verballert wird.



Das Dumme ist ja, dass deren Gelder nicht für Prozesse verballert werden, das zahlt der Staat, also wir normalen Bürger. Die Spendengelder gehen vor allem drauf für Gehälter der paar P€ta-Angestellten und Werbeaktionen für noch mehr irregeleitete Spendenbürger #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

da hast Du  leider wohl nur zu recht..


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Das sind gute Nachrichten und doch habe ich auf den Ersten Blick gesehen wieso die Petradeppen das wohl angezeigt haben. 
Es macht durchaus den Eindruck als würde der Karpfen auf dem Foto an den Augenhöhlen herausgehoben.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob Politik daraus endlich mal wirklich Konsequenzen zieht und sich mal mit der Gemeinnützigkeit von PETA beschäftigt, deren hauptsächliches "Tierschutzziel"  als Tierrechtler zu sein scheint, andere zu stigmatisieren durch, so kann man das wohl fast schon nennen, Massenanzeigen?



Wäre nicht nur für Angler wünschenswert, sondern imo bereits aus Gesellschaftlichlicher Sicht sogar seit langem erforderlich(!) gewesen. 

Was da nämlich in div. Kampagnen an Menschenverachtenden Vergleichen vom Stapel gelassen wurde , tritt die Grundidee des §52 : 

".. gemeinnützige*Zwecke, wenn ihre Tätigkeit darauf gerichtet ist, die Allgemeinheit auf materiellem, geistigem oder sittlichem Gebiet selbstlos zu fördern"

schlichtweg mit Füßen ! 

Politik(wie auch Behörden) scheinen hier entweder auf einem Auge blind zu sein, oder es gibt Verflechtungen/schützende Hände,welche das hart am ideologischen Rand stattfindende Peta Wirken (auch am GG Rand) begünstigen/billigen.

Die Peta Narrenfreiheitstinkt nicht erst seit gestern!


----------



## Thed1957 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Endlich mal gute Nachrichten )


----------



## fishhawk (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Thed1957 schrieb:


> Endlich mal gute Nachrichten )




Die aber leider wohl außer ein paar Anglern niemand erreichen werden.

Da wäre eine Liste der vielen erfolglosen Anzeigen mit ungefährer Berechnung der Justizbelastung und der Kosten für Allgemeinheit mal überfällig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

wohl wahr.


----------



## stroker (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Die aber leider wohl außer ein paar Anglern niemand erreichen werden.
> 
> Da wäre eine Liste der vielen erfolglosen Anzeigen mit ungefährer Berechnung der Justizbelastung und der Kosten für Allgemeinheit mal überfällig.




#6
Mich würde mal freuen wenn ein Richter dazu mal ne Ansage macht.
Wie z.B. unötige Verstopfung der Gerichte und sinnlose Belastung der Polizei !


MfG Michael


----------



## fishhawk (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



stroker schrieb:


> #6
> Mich würde mal freuen wenn ein Richter dazu mal ne Ansage macht.
> Wie z.B. unötige Verstopfung der Gerichte und sinnlose Belastung der Polizei !
> 
> ...



Das wäre wahrscheinlich eher ein Thema für investigative Journalisten. Die Justiz hat da von sich aus wohl wenig Handhabe.


----------



## Spocht (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Hoffe der Mann wird bestraft für diese quälerei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

???
Was hast Du nicht mitbekommen?

Es war laut Staatsanwaltschaft keine Quälerei, er wird nicht nur nicht bestraft, es besteht nicht mal ein Grund zum ermitteln.


----------



## wattläufer (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Wie jetzt bei uns in der Tageszeitung steht sind die sogenannten Tierrechtler mal wieder krachent gescheitert! Sie hatten ja eine Anzeige erstattet gegen den Zoo Hannover wegen Quälerei der Elefanten.Nun hat die Staatanwaltschaft festgestellt, das dem nicht so ist!:q:q:q:q:q:vik::vik::vik::vik:
Man freut sich über jede Niederlage, die diese Organison erleidet.
Nun sollten die Spender doch endlich mal begreifen, das sie mit ihren Spenden besseres unterstützen können als nur das Gehalt von einigen wenigen!

Gruß Wattläufer|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## raubangler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



wattläufer schrieb:


> ...
> Man freut sich über jede Niederlage, die diese Organison erleidet.
> ...



Welche Niederlage?

Der Zoo war wegen Tierquälerei in den Medien.
Ziel erreicht.


----------



## Ørret (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

https://www.noz.de/deutschland-welt...st-akte-elefanten-quaelerei-nicht-nachweisbar


----------



## raubangler (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Aber hängenbleiben wird nur, dass da was mit Elefanten und Tierquälerei war.
Stand sogar in der Zeitung.....


----------



## wattläufer (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

@ Raubangler
leider muß ich dir ungerne Recht geben, hängenbleiben wird immer etwas!#c
Schön währe es, wenn das Fernsehen über das scheitern der Anzeige genauso berichtet hätte, wie über die Anzeige.
Das ist wohl ein Wunschdenken und nicht reißerisch genug!;+

Gruß Wattangler.|wavey:


----------



## Ukel (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Und P€TA gibt noch nicht auf, die wollen gegen die Entscheidung nun Beschwerde einlegen.
Mich würde zudem interessieren, inwieweit das Videomaterial manipuliert war, da es so aussah, als wenn es zumindest teilweise im Zeitraffer abspielte, was wiederum den Eindruck erweckte, dass die angeblichen Schläge mit den Elefantenhaken heftiger aussahen. Irgendwo hatte hatte ich auch gelesen, dass die Laute des kleinen Elefanten nicht zum Alter des Tieres passten, was dafür sprechen könnte, dass auch hiermit manipuliert worden wäre. 
Wenn es tatsächlich manipuliertes Material wäre, fiele das schnell unter falsche Anschuldigungen gegenüber dem Zoo. Allerdings ist wohl von Zooseite kein weiteres Vorgehen gegen P€TA geplant, weil es doch nur wieder die Aufmerksamkeit auf diese Verstrahlt..... lenken würde.


----------



## Rainer B (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

In der Main Post vom 3.2.18 wurde berichtet, dass Rapper Materia  wegen C&R eines Karpfen zu einer Geldbuße von € 5000.- verurteilt wurde. Habe den Link leider nicht.:r


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Verfahren wurde gegen Zahlung eingestellt(!)


----------



## germanudo (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Ich wohn in den USA und soweit ich weiss, ist die Peta hier gegruendet worden . Jetzt frag ich mich, warum die hier keinen lauten wegen dem Angeln machen, aber bei euch rummucken.Ihr solltet die mal fragen wie sich das mit den "Grundprinzipien" der Organisation vereinbart. Kann doch nicht sein, das eine Organisation in einem Land kein Problem hat , aber in einem anderen Rumzickt. Wenn ich angel, ist das 99% C&R und das ist gut so. Hier kann man ueberall Angeln und Fisch giebts ueberall, das ist auch auf C&R zurueck zu fuehren. Bei uns faengt gerade die Steelhead saison an. Da warte ich den ganzen Winter drauf.


----------



## honeybee (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

@germanudo

Das "Problem" ist, das die Angler in den USA eine Lobby haben. Dort gehört Angeln und Jagen zum "Volkssport" und es ist ein großer Wirtschaftlicher Faktor.

Keine Ahnung, wieviel so ein Bass Pro Shop im Jahr an einem Standort umsetzt, aber es wird genug sein.

Geschmiert wird doch überall......


----------



## Sharpo (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



germanudo schrieb:


> Ich wohn in den USA und soweit ich weiss, ist die Peta hier gegruendet worden . Jetzt frag ich mich, warum die hier keinen lauten wegen dem Angeln machen, aber bei euch rummucken.Ihr solltet die mal fragen wie sich das mit den "Grundprinzipien" der Organisation vereinbart. Kann doch nicht sein, das eine Organisation in einem Land kein Problem hat , aber in einem anderen Rumzickt. Wenn ich angel, ist das 99% C&R und das ist gut so. Hier kann man ueberall Angeln und Fisch giebts ueberall, das ist auch auf C&R zurueck zu fuehren. Bei uns faengt gerade die Steelhead saison an. Da warte ich den ganzen Winter drauf.



Dies liegt daran, dass Deutschland das einzige Land auf Erden ist welches Tierschutz als Staatsziel hat.

§20a des GG
seit 2002

Aus dem Grund können Peta und andere Organisation ihre Hetze hier in DE verbreiten

Hat nix mit schlechter Lobby unserer Verbände zu tun.

(Auf bitten eines Kollegen geschrieben...)

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/grundgesetz-tierschutz-wird-staatsziel-157853.html


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

In GANZ USA ist és aber nicht so:
Alaska gehört ja auch dazu 

Und dort war laut meine DICKEN Bestimmungsheft und laut Anschlag an den Gewässern (Bekanntgabetafeln) im Kenai am Russian River, Kenai usw. C&R auf Lachs, Stealhead strengsten verboten und das unter HOHER Strafe ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dies liegt daran, dass Deutschland das einzige Land auf Erden ist welches Tierschutz als Staatsziel hat.
> 
> §20a des GG
> seit 2002
> ...




Zunächst bezieht sich der Tierschutz als Staatsziel auf folgende Punkte:



Finanzierung und Zukunft der Tierheime


Grundlegende Neufassung des Tierschutzgesetzes inklusive Verbot von Manipulationen am Tier
Einführung einer bundesweiten Tierschutz-Verbandsklage
Erstellung und Umsetzung einer konkreten Strategie zum Ausstieg aus Tierversuchen
Verbot von Wildtieren im Zirkus
Entwicklung einer Nutztierstrategie, inklusive eines staatlichen Labels und Kopplung der Förderpolitik an den Tierschutz

Angler müssen sich diesen Schuh nicht anziehen, sollen sich nicht betroffen fühlen.
Das Gesetz gibt es schon seit 15 Jahren und noch nie wurde meines Wissens nach mit dieser Begründung des Tierschutz als Staatsziel argumentativ gegen Angeln vorgegangen.

Natürlich müssen Angler endlich mal gut organisiert und vertreten dies im Auge behalten und Weichen schon stellen zur Gefahrenabwehr.

Z.B. auch durch Öffentlichkeitsarbeit um Angeln salonfähig zu halten:
Wir Angler in Bayern wollen in diesem Jahr beim Einzug zum Oktoberfest in München als Gruppe ANGLER groß mit marschieren.
Wenn das vernüftig klappt und dann auch medial wird, ist das ein Riesenschritt in der Öffentlickeitsarbeit.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

@Toni
Gabs da nicht mal ein EuGH Urteil, welches die Hoffnung und Falschinterpretation einiger Tierrechtler in den §20 'nen empfindlichen Dämpfer verpasste? 

Leidensunterschiede Mensch zu Tier?


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> @Toni
> Gabs da nicht mal ein EuGH Urteil, welches die Hoffnung und Falschinterpretation einiger Tierrechtler in den §20 'nen empfindlichen Dämpfer verpasste?
> 
> Leidensunterschiede Mensch zu Tier?



Ja, hier der "Dämpfer" aus dem Jahr 2004, der weitreichende Folgen hat, da "höchstrichterlich":



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Immer vor Augen halten, wenn es um Schmerz und Leid von Fischen geht oder den "Vernünftigen Grund":
> 
> PETA hat durch eine Plakataktion 2004 darauf hinweisen wollen, dass auch Tiere LEID empfinden können.
> 
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Genau das meinte ich
 Danke!


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich
> Danke!



Gerne |wavey:

Die ständigen pauschalisierten und undifferenzierten und unreflektierten Hinweise von Anglern, was gegen uns Angler spricht, werden zunehmend selbstgeworfene Bomben gegen sich selbst.
Immer mehr Angler glauben zunehmend das mit dem Staatsziel gegen Angler usw., anstatt dies faktisch zurückzuweisen und sich den Schuh des Tierschutzes als Staatsrecht nicht anzuziehen. Argumente gibt es ja!

Es wird Zeit, Reaktionen wie dieses Urteil, die im Sinne der Angler gegen Tierrechtsorganisationen, sich vor Augen zu halten und anderen immer wieder vor Augen zu halten und dadurch Aufklärung und Bewußsein seiner Rechtmäßigkeit und seines Handeln als Angler zu schaffen.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Davon hat aber auch niemand gesprochen.

Die Tür ist aber mit dem Eintrag im GG für viele Tierrechts- u. oder Tierschutzorganisationen weit geöffnet worden.

In wie weit dieses GG nun weiter ausgebaut wird, ist auf Grund des Druckes aus Vereinen und Politik nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.
Da sollten wir uns mal alle nichts vormachen.
und da geht es nicht speziell um die Frage von "*dass Tiere den Menschen gleichgestellt sind"


*Wenn man aber diesen Vereinen solch einen Spalt öfnet, wie will man sich dann diesen Organisationen erwehren?
Der Fuss ist nun drinne.

Richter legitimieren bereits Hausfriedensbruch bei Tierquälerei.
Auswirkung des GG §20a?

Und Peta agiert ja nicht nur gegen Angler.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Dieses Gesetz ist nicht neu, sondern existiert seit 2002 , seit 15 Jahren!!

Versuche dies auszuweiten sind höchstrichterlich gestoppt worden und das ist das richtige POSITIVE Signal.

Wichtig ist tatsächlich und im weiteren wesentlich, dass  "*Tiere den Menschen NICHT gleichgestellt sind".
*Das bedeutet, dass Tiere kein Klagerecht haben und auch keins bekommen in der EU (Argumentation für Angler gegen Tierrechtsorganisationen = Tiere haben keine Würde, kein eigenes Recht => kein Tierrecht!).
(Was uns von der hier fälschlich gelobten USA unterscheidet, denn was dort negativ an Tierrecht läuft, wird  bewußt oder unbewußt aus Unkenntnis verschwiegen.
Egal, was aber in der USA, was leider auch gestern fälschlich, da zu pauschal und somit falsch und wiederlegbar im Detail, gepostet wurde, passiert, das mag hier zu weit führen.)

Das Urteil aus 2004 hat einen entscheidenden Dämpfer den Tierrechtlern gegeben, die auf 2002 pochten, und um das geht es hier, nicht um spekulatives Schwarzsehen und selbstgebastelte Bomben gegen sich selbst zu werfen.

@Sharpo

Schön, dass DU wieder eine EIGENE Meinung postest und nicht nur AUFTRAGSPOSTER eines Kollegen bist, denn so hat man einen Ansprechpartner, anderes aber verbietet persönlichen Bezug in einer Diskussion.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Immer vor Augen halten und weiterverbreiten:



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Immer vor Augen halten, wenn es um Schmerz und Leid von Fischen geht oder den "Vernünftigen Grund":
> 
> PETA hat durch eine Plakataktion 2004 darauf hinweisen wollen, dass auch Tiere LEID empfinden können.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Dieses Gesetz ist nicht neu, sondern existiert seit 2002 , seit 15 Jahren!!
> 
> Versuche dies auszuweiten sind höchstrichterlich gestoppt worden und das ist das richtige POSITIVE Signal.
> 
> ...



Dem Schreiber mit dem Beispiel USA ging es um die Frage weshalb Peta dort drüben nicht diese Aufmerksamkeit erfährt wie bei uns in DE.

Die Antwort war im übertragenen Sinne so wie ich argumentiert habe.
Fuss in der Tür auf Grund des GG.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dem Schreiber mit dem Beispiel USA ging es um die Frage weshalb Peta dort drüben nicht diese Aufmerksamkeit erfährt wie bei uns in DE.



Und da liegt der Schreiber aus der USA mit seinem Erstposting, absolut falsch!
Nicht nur mit seiner erwiesenermaßen falschen C@R Aussage.

PETrA hat in der USA Erfolge, da wollen wir gar nicht hindenken, sonst wirds uns nur speiübel.
Nur ein Beispiel, weil wir es über alle Medien bei uns mitbekommen haben: "MonkySelfie".
"Dieser Fall steht exemplarisch für alles, wofür PETA USA seit 35 Jahren  kämpft: Tieren steht die Anerkennung nötiger Rechte zu ihrem eigenen  Wohl zu – und zwar nicht im Verhältnis zu ihrer Ausbeutung durch den  Menschen."
https://www.peta.de/monkeyselfie#.Wnq2EVJA2ZA

Nur zur Erinnerung:
In den USA ist seit  2016, veranlasst durch das FBI öffentlich gefordert und gepusht durch PETrA, Tierquälerei  ein  Kapitalverbrechen gleichgestellt einem  Schwerverbrechen am Menschen.

Karrieren von prominenten Persönlichkeiten werden durch PETrA zerstört, wenn sie sich auf Jagd ablichten lassen oder Trophäen posten.

Was in der USA derzeit, wohlbemerkt:  im Land der Waffen!!, an Tierrecht durch PETrA abgeht, wollen wir lieber nicht wissen! Und damit belasse ich die USA ...



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Antwort war im übertragenen Sinne so wie ich argumentiert habe.
> Fuss in der Tür auf Grund des GG.



Der Fuß wurde bisher im Türstock schmerzlich gequetscht 
Das MUSS unsere Botschaft sein!


----------



## fishhawk (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



> In den USA ist seit 2016, veranlasst durch das FBI öffentlich gefordert und gepusht durch PETrA, Tierquälerei ein Kapitalverbrechen *gleichgestellt einem Schwerverbrechen am Menschen*.



Na sowas, und ich dachte immer das FBI sammelt nur Daten von Tierquälern um ggf. zu ermitteln, ob es sich um einen Psychopaten handeln könnte, der eine Gefahr für Menschen darstellt. Oder ob evtl. organisierte Kriminaltät, wie illegale Tierkämpfe etc.,  im Spiel ist.

Dass jetzt die G-Men ausrücken, wenn jemand seinen Hund verprügelt und der im schlimmsten Fall dann mit der Todestrafe rechnen muss, war mir entgangen.

Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

Gab es in den USA schon einen Fall, wo ein Angler wegen Foto oder Zurücksetzen eines Fisches wegen Tierquälerei anzeigt wurde?

In D passiert sowas ja laufend.


----------



## oberfranke (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Gibt es für solche Veranstaltung eine rechtssicherere Musterausschreibung oder Formulierungshilfe?   

 Kenn ich vom Motorsport, da gibt es so was.


----------



## smithie (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Frag doch mal Deinen Verband - der muss doch sowas haben...


----------



## Sockeye (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> In GANZ USA ist és aber nicht so:
> Alaska gehört ja auch dazu
> 
> Und dort war laut meine DICKEN Bestimmungsheft und laut Anschlag an den Gewässern (Bekanntgabetafeln) im Kenai am Russian River, Kenai usw. C&R auf Lachs, Stealhead strengsten verboten und das unter HOHER Strafe ...



Da wirst du etwas gewaltig missverstanden haben. Wer Steelheads nicht released bekommt dort Probleme. Auch wer über- oder untermaßige Kings nicht released bekommt es mit Alaska Fish & Chips zu tun...


----------



## fishhawk (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



> am Russian River, Kenai usw. C&R auf Lachs, Stealhead strengsten verboten



Das würde mich schon sehr wundern.

Kann eigentlich nur bei totalem Angelverbot inkl. C&R sein.

Hast du mal so ne Tafel fotografiert?

Nicht dass da noch "no retention" draufsteht


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



> laut meine DICKEN Bestimmungsheft



Ich weiß nicht auf welches Heft er sich da bezieht.

Ich hab mal die Online-Version der Regulations von 2017 gelesen und nur *Ge*bote für C&R gefunden, keine Verbote.

Evtl. vielleicht doch ein sprachliches Missverständnis?


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht auf welches Heft er sich da bezieht.
> 
> Ich hab mal die Online-Version der Regulations von 2017 gelesen und nur *Ge*bote für C&R gefunden, keine Verbote.
> 
> Evtl. vielleicht doch ein sprachliches Missverständnis?




Der "er" hat einen Namen, aber nur für "gute Kinderstuben".

Sei Dir versichert @Sockeye, (Dir antworte ich gerne, da ich weiß, dass Du in Alaska angelst, die anderen hier nur ihren Beitragszähler bedienen; ich weiß auch, dass wir schon mal vor Jahren differenzierende Ansichten aus Erlebten in Alaska hatten, was ich durchaus immer begrüßte) , dass ich da nichts missverstanden habe, weder im Gelesenen wie auch im Gehörte und Miterlebten;
In erschreckender Erinnerung: als am Russian River der Rotlachs Aufstieg begann, war beim Run der Campground überfüllt, die Straße wegen geparkter Autos kaum zu befahren und die 2 Pools nahe der Staße waren Kriegsschauplätze der handgreiflichen Angler ... egal ... an den Anschlagstafeln wurde jeden Tag (!!) die Regulierung geändert, Fangplätze, Flußseiten, Kiesbänke gesperrt, freigegeben, die Angelzeiten festgelegt, die Entnahmemenge festgeschrieben, wie z.B.  Entnahmepflicht bis Höchstentnahmemenge (außer bei nicht im Mund gehakten Fisch/Entnahmeverbot) => Fangplatz sofort freimachen für "Nachrücker"; als dann einer munter C&R betrieb (wohl ein AB Boardie |kopfkrat) und sich uneinsichtig zeigte (also doch ein AB Boardie :m), war der Teufel für ihn in Form der fast ständig anwesenden Kontrolle los; 

gerade am Russion River erlebte ich Kontrollen, ständig präsent am Fluss und nicht immer freundlich (ständig das Abmessen der Distanz Blei zu Fliege ..  ) ... 

Es ist nicht immer Gold was glänzt oder was Unwissenden oder nicht in allem Informierten glänzende Augen macht 
womit ich aber jetzt nicht Dich @ Sockeye meine |wavey:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Gab es in den USA schon einen Fall, wo ein Angler wegen Foto oder Zurücksetzen eines Fisches wegen Tierquälerei anzeigt wurde?
> 
> In D passiert sowas ja laufend.



Geh mal in North Carolina Bass-Angeln (Barsche), halte deinen Fang in Anwesenheit eines Rangers juchzend in die Luft und lasse deinen Kumpel ein Foto machen. Du bekommst so was von einem Einlauf! Selbst gesehen. Releasen und sofort zurücksetzen, sonst gibt's richtig Ärger.

Zurücksetzen ist dort oft Vorschrift, aber immer sofort nach dem Fang. Nix Foto. Es sei denn, jemand filmt/fotografiert während des Angelns, also ohne Verzögerung beim Zurücksetzen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Dass jetzt die G-Men ausrücken, wenn jemand seinen Hund verprügelt und der im schlimmsten Fall dann mit der Todestrafe rechnen muss, war mir entgangen.
> 
> Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?



Nicht Todesstrafe, aber Knast: https://rtlnext.rtl.de/cms/extremes...aelte-oder-hitze-draussen-lassen-4134461.html

Und das wird dort auch angewandt. Ich bin beruflich regelmäßig in Pennsylvania unterwegs. Angeblich gab es im vergangenen Jahr wegen dieses Delikts 4 verhängte Freiheitsstrafen, ohne Bewährung.


----------



## gründler (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

http://www.wir-sind-tierarzt.de/2018/02/peta-tierheim-haustiere-euthanasie/


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

@Naturliebhaber

Dass Du auf sowas überhaupt eingehst   ...
Dein Beispiel ist sogar noch ein harmloses; 
das Problem ist, dass Tieren in der USA nun ein eigenes Recht zugestanden wird, was in Deutschland rechtlich nicht der Fall ist, das Tier in der USA "Würde" besitzt, was ja höchstrichterlich bei uns verneint ist, und eine "Gefühlswelt, die verletzt werden kann" ... daraus ergibt sich seit 2016 in der USA, dass Tierquälerei, darunter fällt nun auch "dem Tier Angst machen", betraft wird und Tierquälerei als Kapitalverbrechen gilt.

den Fakt habe ich genannt, mag ihn der glauben, der will und dieselben glauben nie was ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Für Leute, die an Details interessiert sind (und Englisch lesen können), hier eine interessante Seite mit der Tierschutzgesetzgebung in den USA und Kanada, aufgeschlüsselt pro Bundesstaat: http://aldf.org/resources/advocatin...s-of-the-united-states-of-america-and-canada/

Ich hab mir das vor meinen ersten Angelaktivitäten dort durchgelesen. Das ist teils richtig heftiger Tobak ...

Neuseeland und Australien haben übrigens durchaus ähnliche Gesetze, auch hinsichtlich der angedrohten Strafen.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Hallo,

Pennsylvania, das ist doch der Quäkerstaat mit dem "walking purchase"? Sind die repräsentativ für die anderen 49 Staaten?

Auch in D stehen auf Tierquälerei bis zu 3 Jahre Freiheitsstrafe und das TSCHG gilt bundesweit.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass jemand in Alaska Probleme kriegt, wenn er seine Huskies bei Minusgraden nicht ins Haus holt, aber da lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren.



> [ Angeblich gab es im vergangenen Jahr wegen dieses Delikts 4 verhängte Freiheitsstrafen, ohne Bewährung



Aber rückt dann wirklich das FBI an oder macht das nicht doch der örtliche Sheriff?

Und was passiert, wenn jemand seine Kinder bei Kälte draußen anbindet? Werden die dann ebenso behandelt von wegen Gleichstellung von Mensch und Tier?

Dann müsste das FBI wohl auch bei der Entführung eines Hundes zuständig sein?

@Toni

Meiner Meinung nach macht es schon einen Unterschied, ob C&R zu bestimmten Zeiten, an bestimmten Stellen verboten wird, damit niemand unnötig lange einen Angelplatz  besetzt, oder ob es aus ethischen Gründen ein Totalverbot gibt.

Ich war zwar bisher nur in Kanada unterwegs und noch nie in Alaska, aber soweit ich weiß, wird auch dort C&R als Hegemaßnahme für viele Gewässerstrecken und Fischarten angewendet. 

Also eine völlig gegenteilige Situation zu D.

Dass jemals Angler in Nordamerika wegen Tierquälerei angezeigt wurden ist mir nicht bekannt.

Aber auch hier lasse ich mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## Spocht (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Sieht man leider immer wieder sowas. 
Beispielsweise der Angler der mit seinem Stiefel einen Krebs zermatscht, mit den Worten "Ungeziefer". 
Oder der Unmensch der ein dutzend winzige Barsche ohne vorher zu töten in seine Tüte wirft. Auf nachfrage kam die Antwort: "Sind für die Katzen". Grobschlächtige, minderbemittelte sind das.
Alle schreien wenn PETA mal einen Tierquäler anzeigt. 
Dazu noch 3 lachende Smilys. 

Vielleicht öfter mal zum Telefon greifen und den Fall melden.


----------



## wilhelm (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Spocht, meine Frage an dich, was hat das mit den *Tierrechtlern* von "Petra" zu tun, die meiner Meinung nach schon die Grenze zur Hetze lange überschritten hat?
Petra hat mit Tierschutz so viel am Hut wie eine Kuh Seiltanzen kann.

Deine genannten Fälle sind natürlich zu verurteilen und wenn du willst auch zur Anzeige zu bringen, aber ist ist eine Minderheit unter den Menschen die so handeln und ich möchte nicht mit solchen supjekten als Angler in einen Topf geworfen werden.

Aber du solltest wissen das es Petra um ein Verbot jeglicher Tiernutzung geht und Tieren Menschenrechte zugestehen will. Also wenn du in Zukunft nicht mehr Angeln willst, und auch keine Haustiere halten willst und Veganer bist, dann bist du bei diesen Leuten gut aufgehoben.


----------



## exstralsunder (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Spocht schrieb:


> Sieht man leider immer wieder sowas.
> Beispielsweise der Angler der mit seinem Stiefel einen Krebs zermatscht, mit den Worten "Ungeziefer".



Wenn es ein Krebs ist, der hier nicht hingehört...bspw. die Wollhandkrabbe, dann ist das legitim.
Alternativ könnte man ihr ja auch einen Witz erzählen-vielleicht lacht sie sich ja tot|rolleyes



Spocht schrieb:


> Oder der Unmensch der ein dutzend winzige Barsche ohne vorher zu töten in seine Tüte wirft. Auf nachfrage kam die Antwort: "Sind für die Katzen". Grobschlächtige, minderbemittelte sind das.



Ohne vorher zu töten...geht gar nicht! Das ist Tierquälerei. 
Dennoch: der Barsch hat in vielen Bundesländern kein Mindestmaß! Wenn Angler XY einen 10cm Barsch mitnimmt ist das legitim...und ja; Verwertung kann auch  Nahrung für Tiere (Katze) sein.



Spocht schrieb:


> Alle schreien wenn PETA mal einen Tierquäler anzeigt.
> Dazu noch 3 lachende Smilys.




Wenn Peta damit Recht hätte, wäre dem gar nichts einzuwenden. Peta macht sich aber damit "beliebt", dass dieser Verein sinnlose Verdächtigungen, sinnlose Anzeigen ohne Ende rauswirft und damit tausende wahre Tierschützer diskreditiert! Peta geht gegen Angel AGs vor, Peta stänkert gegen Videospiele und gegen Ferienlager Schnupperangeln. Selber aber um nichts...absolut nichts besser!
http://zoos.media/medien-echo/peta-tiere-getoetet-2017-tierheim/



Spocht schrieb:


> Vielleicht öfter mal zum Telefon greifen und den Fall melden.



offensichtlich hast du selbiges zu oft an den Kopf bekommen....?


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

@Spocht, ich empfehle dann auch jeden Berufsfischer "zu melden", der die armen Fischis einfach so ersticken lässt!
Wobei ich mich frage, bei wem "melden", etwa bei diesen Veganfaschos?

Ich habe mal in den 90ern auf einem Kai in der Bretagne gefischt, dabei bei den Einheimischen für großes Gelächter gesorgt, als ich in deutscher Sportanglermanier schön brav jeden Fisch abgeschlagen/abgestochen habe.
Die Jungs haben ihre Fische hinter sich an die Mauer geworfen und sie vorm heimgehen eingesammelt!
Nach deinem Selbstverständnis hätte ich die auch allesamt anzeigen müssen?
Übrigens waren zertretene Krebse bei denen der beliebteste Köder!

Jürgen


----------



## smithie (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Lasst ihn doch - er hat halt seinen alten Post kopiert und nochmal hier reingestellt...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Spocht schrieb:


> Vielleicht öfter mal zum Telefon greifen und den Fall melden.



Falls du wirklich am Ast deines Hobbys sägen möchtest.. 

Nur zu:

0711 860591

Über soviel Naivität, bekommt man dort sicher feuchte Träume..falls die vor lachen überhaupt in den Schlaf kommen [emoji849]


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



> Vielleicht öfter mal zum Telefon greifen und den Fall melden.


Auch bei uns gibt es Angler aus Kulturkreisen, in denen es üblich ist, Fische lebend in Eimer oder Tüten zu packen um sie dort ersticken zu lassen.

Aber auch hier würde ich nur eine interne Sanktion befürworten. Also Erlaubnischein abnehmen lassen, "schwarze Liste" falls möglich.

Ich hätte kein Interesse daran, das sowas an die Behörden und an die Presse geht.



> Falls du wirklich am Ast deines Hobbys sägen möchtest.


Da gibt es schon genügend andere Parteien, denen sollten Angler m.E. nicht auch noch aktiv zuarbeiten.

Wurde nicht in SH erst kürzlich zur Denunziation von Dorschanglern aufgerufen?


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Hallo,

da mag der Spocht etwas übers Ziel hinausgeschossen sein, aber Fische an Land ersticken lassen geht für einen Angler mal gar nicht  .
Hat nichts mit Berufsfischerei zu tun, ist hier meist schlicht unmöglich, aber eben dem Angler nicht. Angler aus anderen Kulturkreissen müssen halt respektieren, dass sie eben jetzt woanders sind.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## JottU (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Habe mal angeln auf Hering beobachtet. Abschlagen konnte ich da auf keinem Boot wahrnehmen, geschweige denn abstechen. Kam alles von der Angel in den Bottich. Der Schwarm könnte ja gleich wieder weg sein, nehm ich an. #c


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Und sie machen weiter!

https://www.peta.de/peta-zeigt-mitg...-staatsanwaltschaft-flensburg-an#.WpUFBOciHIU


----------



## kati48268 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Natürlich machen sie weiter, denn es läuft ja alles nach Plan.
Die Überschrift dieses Threads ist nämlich nicht ganz richtig.

Primäres Ziel ist NICHT mit Klagen Erfolg zu haben,
das ist im positiven Fall ein gewünschter Nebeneffekt,

Ziele sind: 
Verunsicherung schaffen, gesellschaftliche & politische Meinung umpolen, Angler medial zurückdrängen, Aufmerksamkeit & Spenden generieren,
"das Angeln Stück für Stück stigmatisieren".
Und das klappt nach wie vor exzellent.


----------



## el.Lucio (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Wenn ich schon lese, "Nachdem ein Angler PETA auf das Team aufmerksam machte...", da krieg ich 200 Blutdruck#q#q#q
Wie dumm kann man sein:r


----------



## schlotterschätt (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon lese, "Nachdem ein Angler PETA auf das Team aufmerksam machte...", da krieg ich 200 Blutdruck#q#q#q



Biste Dir sicher, daß das der Wahrheit entspricht ? #c
Das kann genausogut ein Fake sein um die Angler noch mehr, als sie es teilweise schon sind, gegeneinander aufzubringen.|krach:
Den Brüdern traue ick alles zu ! 
Ick gege jetze mal zu meinem Brückenhecht, der Freundschaft mit mir geschlossen hat, und frage ihn wat er so dazu sagt.


----------



## el.Lucio (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Biste Dir sicher, daß das der Wahrheit entspricht ? #c
> Das kann genausogut ein Fake sein um die Angler noch mehr, als sie es teilweise schon sind, gegeneinander aufzubringen.|krach:
> Den Brüdern traue ick alles zu !
> Ick gege jetze mal zu meinem Brückenhecht, der Freundschaft mit mir geschlossen hat, und frage ihn wat er so dazu sagt.



Naja,sicher kann man sich da wohl nicht sein aber wenn man hier manchmal so mitliest, [Edit Mod] würde es mich auch nicht wundern...


----------



## Sharpo (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Biste Dir sicher, daß das der Wahrheit entspricht ? #c
> Das kann genausogut ein Fake sein um die Angler noch mehr, als sie es teilweise schon sind, gegeneinander aufzubringen.|krach:
> Den Brüdern traue ick alles zu !
> Ick gege jetze mal zu meinem Brückenhecht, der Freundschaft mit mir geschlossen hat, und frage ihn wat er so dazu sagt.




Ganz ehrlich?
Ich traue Anglern mehr zu.
Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass Angler andere Angler an********n, auch was Veranstaltungen angeht.


----------



## Danielsu83 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Hallo,

 wenn da wirklich ein Angler dran beteiligt waren kommt hoffentlich raus wer das war. 

 Ansonsten Zebco zu denen das Team gehört ist kein ganz kleiner Player mal schauen ob die sich vernüftig wehren. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## mefofänger (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und sie machen weiter!
> 
> https://www.peta.de/peta-zeigt-mitg...-staatsanwaltschaft-flensburg-an#.WpUFBOciHIU



als ich den link angeklickt habe kam gleich erstmal eine umfrage zum thema peta. gleich erstmal, nach meinen ansichten ausgefüllt.#6 aber vorsicht genau lesen!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Auch das kann motivieren, wenn man belegt bekommt, das selbst deine Feinde deine Seite aufsuchen. 

Spätestens dann ist klar, dass das was man macht schmerzt.


----------



## Astacus74 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Hallo in die Runde,

ich habe mir den Link mal durchgelesen, ich find ja Zitat:Fische sind neugierige, fühlende Wirbeltiere mit individuellen  Persönlichkeiten. Sie haben ein komplexes Sozialleben, kommunizieren auf  vielfältige Weise und schließen Freundschaften.
Da fehlt nur sie wollen spielen, so wie es schon mal bei mir in der Elbe Jeetzel Zeitung stand.

Die komischen Vögel haben von Naturschutz und Leben in der Natur voll den Nulldurchblick.

Man sollte sie mal in der Wildnis (in der Savanne)ausetzen damit sie das Gesetz der Natur verstehen, denn soweit ich weiß "wird immer der stärkere überleben" bin mal gespannt wie sie den Löwen verklickern wollen das sie sich vegan ernähren sollen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## oberfranke (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



mefofänger schrieb:


> als ich den link angeklickt habe kam gleich erstmal eine umfrage zum thema peta. gleich erstmal, nach meinen ansichten ausgefüllt.#6 aber vorsicht genau lesen!!!



Hab ich auch gemacht. 

 Meine Tierschutzorganisation ist der Angelverein. 
 Warum? Weil er es einfach ist!


----------



## michael2016 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Hallo Zusammen,
wer sind denn die Geldgeber ?
Firmen ?
Kann man deren Produkte meiden ?
Wieso wird keine Anzeige wegen übler Nachrede oder Rufmord gestellt, wenn Peta mit ihrer Klage gescheitert ist ?
Fest steht: Wenn die immer weiter machen und keine Konsequenzen für ihre gescheiterten Klagen tragen müssen, werden sie auf Dauer immer wieder kleinere Gewinne erzielen und in der Summe dann wohl auch Gewinnen...

Wir Angler können aber auch einiges tun, damit die Klagewut ein wenig eingedämmt wird.
Mich stört es, wenn die gefangenen Fische Minutenlang in allen möglichen Positionen in die Kamera gehalten werden, damit man cool rüber kommt...
Versucht doch mal den Fisch nur so lange aus dem Wasser zu halten, wie ihr während der Versorgung die Luft anhalten könnt....

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Ørret (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Wollte Gero Hocker denen nicht Paroli bieten? Der würde doch auch angezeigt wenn ich mich richtig erinnere!? Da hört man auch nichts mehr von#c


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



michael2016 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> wer sind denn die Geldgeber ?
> Private Spender, etc.
> Siehe: https://www.peta.de/mediadb/PETA-GUV-2016.pdf
> ...


Schätzelein, du bist das Paradebeispiel für jemanden, auf dessen Denkweise P€ta-Ideologie bereits gewirkt hat!

Genau das ist "Tierrechts-Sprech".
Wer so schlichte Geschöpfe wie kaltblütige Fische
mit hochentwickelten, empfindungsfähigen, warmblütigen Säugetieren, gar Menschen, vergleicht,
macht genau das, was die Hetzer erreichen wollen.

DAS ist die Dauer-Gehirnwäsche, die auf die Gesellschaft, sogar auf Angler einwirkt ...und wirkt.

Und da sag noch einer, _"P€ta sollte man besser ignorieren, sie erreichen ja nix"_.


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Ørret schrieb:


> Wollte Gero Hocker denen nicht Paroli bieten? Der würde doch auch angezeigt wenn ich mich richtig erinnere!? Da hört man auch nichts mehr von


Nach der Wahl heisst es halt:
_who the fuck is Gero Hocker_


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Testudo schrieb:


> Auch das kann motivieren, wenn man belegt bekommt, das selbst deine Feinde deine Seite aufsuchen.
> 
> Spätestens dann ist klar, dass das was man macht schmerzt.





oberfranke schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gemacht.
> 
> Meine Tierschutzorganisation ist der Angelverein.
> Warum? Weil er es einfach ist!





raubangler schrieb:


> Aber hängenbleiben wird nur, dass da was mit Elefanten und Tierquälerei war.
> Stand sogar in der Zeitung.....



Wenn ich überall verkünde, der DSC Wanne-Eickel ist ein sch.... Verein und irgendwann fangen die Fans und Mitglieder an mich anzuschreiben, anzufeinden,  dann weiß ich getroffen. Das sitzt. Und das motiviert höchstens noch mehr weiter zu machen um seine Ziele zu erreichen. .

Warum nicht lieber jeden Tierhalter den man kennt darauf hinweisen,! das sein Hobby verboten werden soll. 

Jeden Tierfreund darüber aufklären, wie wenig Tiere vermittelt werden und wie schnell Tiere euthanasiert werden, ohne Vermittlungsversuche zu unternehoen. 

Warum nicht verbreiten,  das Freigang für Katzen verboten werden soll?

Warum nicht dem Hundehalter aufzeigen, das Petra nicht nur seine Hundehaltung unterbinden will, auch eine Ernährung auf Fleischbasis ist für den Hund ist aus deren Sicht nicht vertretbar.

Ich bin mir sicher, daß man über die emotionale Schiene mehr erreicht, als über Argumente und noch stehen wir zu oft fassungslos da und dringend mit unseren Erklärungsversuchen nicht durch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Quelle Facebook:

Demnächst steht ja wieder eine Angeltour mit Freunden an.

 In den letzten Jahren haben wir immer ein paar kleine Incentives unter allen Teilnehmern verlost/ verschenkt etc. 

  Da PETA sich ja jetzt so intensiv für uns Angler interessiert, haben  wir uns überlegt, in diesem Jahr die Preise im Sinne von PETA zu  verleihen. 

 1. Platz: größte Gurken auf dem Brötchen mit veganem Käse
 2. Platz größte Möhre im fleischlosen Eintopf mit Tofu-Klöpsen
 3. Platz schönste Blume im Haar 

  Ich werde dann auch gerne ein paar Bilder an PETA schicken und überall  im Netz veröffentlichen. Vorab der Hinweis, dass die Bilder unter  Umständen geangelte Fische zeigen könnten.

An dieser Stelle  möchte ich mich jetzt schon dafür entschuldigen, dass wir unter  Umständen die Freundschaften von Fischen* durch die Fischentnahme  zerstören (ist das jetzt eine Argument für Catch & Decide?) oder gar  das komplexe Sozialleben der Fische* beeinträchtigen!

 *laut PETA


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> ich habe mir den Link mal durchgelesen, ich find ja Zitat:Fische sind neugierige, fühlende Wirbeltiere mit individuellen Persönlichkeiten. Sie haben ein komplexes Sozialleben, kommunizieren auf vielfältige Weise und schließen Freundschaften.
> Da fehlt nur sie wollen spielen, so wie es schon mal bei mir in der Elbe Jeetzel Zeitung stand.



So ist unsere P€tra, versuchen halt Stadtmenschen mittels Unwahrheiten auf ihre Seite zu ziehen und deren Spenden abzugreifen.

Menschen, die Natur nur aus den Disney Produktionen kenne, wo der Vater von Nemo seinen geliebten Sohn quer durch den Ozean verfolgt, glauben halt soetwas bzw. wollen soetwas glauben.
Kaum ein Stadtmensch will die Realität der Natur wirklich sehen und auch begreifen. Da werden kleine süße Eisbärenbabys durch fremde Einsbärenbullen getötet, damit die Eisbärin schnell wieder läufig (nennt man das so bei Eisbären?) wird. Da will auch keiner sehen das die Hechtmama so sozial ist und ihren eigenen Nachwuchs frist, wenn sie den zu packen bekommt.

Wenn ich bei P€tra lese, der arme Fisch schnapp nach Luft:c, der muss doch eigentlich froh sein, dass er durch Angler erstmal an die Lift gehoben wurde, vorher musste er ja den Sauerstoff mittels Kiemen dem Wasser abringen.
Die Bambi und Nemo Generation spricht halt auf soetwas an.


----------



## michael2016 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

@kati48268

Schätzelein, du bist das Paradebeispiel für jemanden, auf dessen Denkweise P€ta-Ideologie bereits gewirkt hat!

Genau das ist "Tierrechts-Sprech".
Wer so schlichte Geschöpfe wie kaltblütige Fische
mit hochentwickelten, empfindungsfähigen, warmblütigen Säugetieren, gar Menschen, vergleicht,
macht genau das, was die Hetzer erreichen wollen.

DAS ist die Dauer-Gehirnwäsche, die auf die Gesellschaft, sogar auf Angler einwirkt ...und wirkt.

Und da sag noch einer, "P€ta sollte man besser ignorieren, sie erreichen ja nix".

Hallo,

Nein Peta hat bei mir zu keiner Änderung meiner Denkweise geführt.
Ich hatte schon immer Respekt vor dem Leben und vor der/m Kreatur / Lebewesen.
Ich möchte auch kein Weltverbesserer oder Gutmesch sein (davon bin ich wohl am weitesten entfernt, ich habe schließlich eigene Meinungen und bin mir bewusst, dass man damit aneckt und das sogar manchmal gerne ) ) .
Ich kann es nur nicht leiden, wenn man die Fänge 15 Minuten lang präsentiert, um ein tolles Foto zu machen. Da kann ich auch beim Unfall stehen bleiben und Filmen.....
Und ja, ich esse meine maßigen Fische, die ich vor dem abhaken töte.
So Sachen meine ich mit Respekt vor der Kreatur.
Nicht "unnötig" Leiden lassen.

Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## Sharpo (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



michael2016 schrieb:


> @kati48268
> 
> Schätzelein, du bist das Paradebeispiel für jemanden, auf dessen Denkweise P€ta-Ideologie bereits gewirkt hat!
> 
> ...



Dann ist ja bei 14 Minuten Fotosession  alles tutti. :q

Komisch, bei den Anzeigen von Peta war nie vom Zeitfaktor die Sprache.

Eine Fotosession ist doch nicht unnötig.  
Leiden? Seit wann leiden Fische?
Und Du gehst Angeln wobei doch Fisch leiden wenn man ihnen ein Angelhaken durchs Maul schlägt und einige Minuten durchs Wasser hin und herr drillt?

Fisch gibt es im Supermarkt.
Die haben schon gelitten, da muss man nicht noch selber Fischen Leid zu fügen.
Somit Angeln unnötig.

Also doch Gehirnwäsche.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Ich erkenne in den Äußerungen von Michael2016 keine vollzogene Gehirnwäsche von PETrA und auch keinerlei Übernahme des Gedankengut derer.
Diese Art der Stigmatisierung von konkreten Mitanglern, die eine eigene Grundhaltung aus sich heraus haben, sollte nun endlich vorbei sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Leiden ist eine pathetische Wortwahl, aber ich habe als Angler durchaus ein Interesse einen Fisch mit den bestmöglichen Voraussetzungen zu Release. Und dazu gehört ihn nicht unnötig lang an Land zu halten.

Nur aus beisreflex gegen Schützer muss man ja nicht den Bogen unvernünftig überspannen


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Der (stattgefundene) Vergleich Fisch<>Säuger/Mensch ist halt in jeder Hinsicht Murks;
wird von Peta ständig angeführt,
sollte bei Anglern aber doch wohl nicht zur Wiederholung führen.

Und das leidige Thema Fotosession/dauer bis zum releasen.
Angler sollten doch gelernt haben zu differenzieren.
Während dir beispielsweise eine zarte Bachforelle ruck zuck verreckt,
kannst du einen Karpfen auch in die Schippkarre schmeissen und zum Gartenteich heim kutschieren (hauptsache er bleibt feucht)...


----------



## Sharpo (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Testudo schrieb:


> Leiden ist eine pathetische Wortwahl, aber ich habe als Angler durchaus ein Interesse einen Fisch mit den bestmöglichen Voraussetzungen zu Release. Und dazu gehört ihn nicht unnötig lang an Land zu halten.
> 
> Nur aus beisreflex gegen Schützer muss man ja nicht den Bogen unvernünftig überspannen




Dann sollte man nicht von 15 Minuten und so ein "blödsinn" schreiben.
Im Grunde ist jede Sek. nach dem Entfernen des Angelhaken welche der Fisch an "Land" verbingt für Peta 1 Sec. zuviel.
Und dabei geht es nicht um eine Fotosession. Auch das Erinnerungsfoto eines Kindes mit dem ersten Fang ist Tierschutzrechtlich evtl. ein Problem.

Dieses Erinnerungsfoto gestehe ich persönlich jedem aber zu.
Solche Fotosession sind übrigens schnell gemacht. Nicht annähernd 15 Minuten.
Wir sprechen eher im Sekundenbereich bis zu 1-2 Minuten.

Aber unter Anglern sollte man die Kirche im Dorf lassen.
Nur wenige fische nehmen in dieser Minute Schaden. 
Wobei selbst mancher Abhakvorgang länger dauert, dann spielt auch das Foto keine Rolle mehr wenn Angler "15 Minuten" (gefühlt)  für das Abhaken benötigen.

Mit Polemik kommt man nicht weit, man wird unglaubwürdig und liefert der Gegenseite Argumente.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der (stattgefundene) Vergleich Fisch<>Säuger/Mensch ist halt in jeder Hinsicht Murks;
> wird von Peta ständig angeführt,
> sollte bei Anglern aber doch wohl nicht zur Wiederholung führen.
> 
> ...



Sachlich mag ich ja bei dir sein, aber: dennoch akzeptiere, mehr noch respektiere ich die andere Wertehaltung eines Anglers, denn den sehe ich auf meiner Seite in seinem Hobby und schiebe ihn nicht ins Lager der Feinde. |wavey:


----------



## MarkusZ (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



> Während dir beispielsweise eine zarte Bachforelle ruck zuck verreckt,


Deshalb müssen in Alaska z.B. Lachse und Forellen i.d.R. im Wasser abgehakt und releast werden. In anderen Staaten auch andere "game fishes". 

Foto geht da nur mit Schwanzwurzelgriff und Kopf im Wasser.

Hat nichts mit Tierquälerei zu tun sondern mit möglichst hoher Überlebensrate bei C&R. 

Nach Karpfen kräht dort dafür kein Hahn, die dürfen z.T. sogar mit Pfeil und Bogen gefangen werden.

Wie schon geschrieben geht es PETA aber ums das Angeln an sich. Für die sind alle Angler böse und sie suchen jeden kleinen Anhaltspunkt für ne Anzeige.

Also möglichst viele Anzeigen um möglichst viel Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen. Die Verfahrenseinstellungen werden ja i.d.R. nie mehr erwähnt, deshalb beziehen die sich auch immer auf "Staatsanwaltschaften", die ja eben kein Organ der  Rechts*sprechung *sind*.

*Perfide Strategie, aber sehr erfolgreich.Wer andere Angler dann bei denen noch denuziert gehört für mich deshalb entweder in die Klapse oder an den Pranger.


----------



## Damyl (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Und wieder einmal gehen sich die Angler gegenseitig an den Hals #q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Damyl schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal gehen sich die Angler gegenseitig an den Hals #q


Yepp...Peta Attacken sind dagegen wirklich ein Kindergeburtstag.

Der erklärte Gegner zerlegt sich vor lauter Pillepalle und Moralkeulerei selbst..


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... und schiebe ihn nicht ins Lager der Feinde.


Das habe ich doch gar nicht getan, Toni.
Sondern dass P€ta-Ideologie-Argumente bereits in Köpfen von so einigen Anglern angekommen und verankert sind.

"Wenn ich dir mal einen Haken in den Mund ziehe..."
Das sind Phrasen, mit denen man rührselige Kindergärtnerinnen einfangen kann; und das macht P€ta super.

Es kann doch aber nicht sein, dass selbst Angler solchen unhaltbaren Unsinn übernehmen. 
Wenn das doch so akzeptiert wird und man nicht drauf hinweisen darf, dass die totaler Nonsens ist, 
dann brauchen wir auch nicht mehr darüber nachdenken, was man gegen P€ta machen kann & sollte, 
sondern kann direkt die weiße Fahne hissen, die Angelruten als Rosenrankhilfen in den Garten stellen und Pilze sammeln gehen ...mit allem Respekt vor Lebewesen/Kreaturen natürlich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Deshalb müssen in Alaska z.B. Lachse und Forellen i.d.R. im Wasser abgehakt und releast werden. In anderen Staaten auch andere "game fishes".
> 
> Foto geht da nur mit Schwanzwurzelgriff und Kopf im Wasser.
> 
> ...



Aber was haben amerikanische Regularien mit uns zu tun?

Wir haben unsere Vorschriften, die halte ich mich weitestgehend. 

@Kati |krach: Pilze sammeln geht ja mal gar nicht, du klaust den Schnecken noch das Futter


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> "Wenn ich dir mal einen Haken in den Mund ziehe..."
> Das sind Phrasen, mit denen man rührselige Kindergärtnerinnen einfangen kann; und das macht P€ta super.
> 
> Es kann doch aber nicht sein, dass selbst Angler solchen unhaltbaren Unsinn übernehmen.




|bigeyes Hat ein Angler das hier geschrieben ... sorry, das habe ich überlesen ... wo steht das?

Das ist natürlich an sich so für einen Angler eine unakzeptabele Aussage  ... #d

Hat @ MarkusZ das geschrieben ... ?


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hat ein Angler das hier geschrieben


Nein, das ist nur ein anderes Beispiel für das gesagte:
_"Versucht doch mal den Fisch nur so lange aus dem Wasser zu halten, wie ihr während der Versorgung die Luft anhalten könnt..."_

Die immer wiederkehrende Gleichstellung Fisch<>Säuger/Mensch in vielen Formen.
Die primäre P€ta-Phrase um das Angeln anzugreifen.

Habe so etwas zig Mal hier im AB, bei FB und sonstwo von Anglern gelesen und bin immer wieder entsetzt, wie diese Phrasen selbst bei Anglern fruchten und sogar übernommen werden.

Ähnlich die Nummer bei irgendeinem potentiellen Fehlverhalten, _"was wird wohl P€ta dazu sagen..."_.
So erhebt man die Fanatiker zu einer Art moralischen Instanz mit Kontroll- & Gerichtsfunktion.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ähnlich die Nummer bei irgendeinem potentiellen Fehlverhalten, _"was wird wohl P€ta dazu sagen..."_.



Die logische Ernte aus Jahrelang  gepredigter und unkritisch hingenommener Duckmäusersaat,Vorverurteilungen samt Öffentlichkeitspranger,Missionierungs-
drang und anderen Anglerinternen Rohrkrepierern 

Läuft [emoji106]


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Das ist aber auch das Resultat aus den Lehrgänge und Prüfungen zum erlangen des Prüfungszeugnis.

 Als ich vor 51 Jahren mit dem Angeln angefangen habe, hat mir niemand erzählt, ich müsse einen gefangenen Fisch, den ich entnehmen möchte, erst töten bevor ich den Haken löse.
 Ich glaube, man hätte mich damals für bekloppt erklärt, hätte ich das im Verein erzählt oder gar vorgeschlagen.

 Habe bei meinem Vorbereitungslehrgang sogar noch gelernt wie ein lebender Köderfisch angeködert wird.


----------



## michael2016 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

So jetzt mal an alle, die sofort meinen alles besser zu wissen:

Toni_1962 hat es wohl als einziger kapiert.

_(EDIT: Gelöscht. Bitte auf Deine Ausdrucksweise achten. Danke! LG, Georg)_
Ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass man einfach das Lebewesen respektiert.
Wenn ich so manche Youtube-Videos von "Anglern" sehe....
Von mir aus können hier alle, die meinen die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben, mit "ihren" Fängen machen, was sie wollen.
Ich halte meine Gewissen rein, in dem ich dem Tier Respekt zolle. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich 99 % der Fische, die ich fange (sind leider nicht so viele) verspeise. Dafür und zur Entspannung gehe ich angeln. Da das rel. selten ist, freue ich mich über jeden maßigen Fang, den ich mit Respekt behandle und auch wenn er auf meinem Teller liegt noch gedanklich anders wertschätze, wie so manch andere hier, die sofort ohne nachzudenken alle in die bescheuerte Peta-Ecke stellen, die ihren "Sportfisch" nicht genauso abfällig behandeln, wie sie selbst.

Auch mit solchen Ergebnissen unter Anglern gewinnt Peta....

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

OK ... wenn du zitatmäßig 

                                  "Wenn ich dir mal einen Haken in den Mund ziehe..." bringst und so im Raume stehen läßt, als ob das tatsächlich gesagt sei, sehe ICH das als unzweckmäßige Eskalation.
Und ungerechtferitgte, denn die Intention von @MichalZ ist eine ander, und sogar eine ganz anständige jenseits etwaiger Lager.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Sehe gerade, Michal hat schon selber geantwortet ... 
war wegen des "Starkbieranstich am Nockerberg", der gerade läuft, für Bayern das Highlight der Politiksatire , abgelenkt...
da werden Wort in intelligenter Weise verdreht und Andichtungen rein in Form von Übertreibung sind Satire ... im Kontext des Singspiels und der realen Vorkenntnisse ist aber immer Fairness gegnüber der Grundeinstellung eines Menschen gewahrt ...
vom Zuhörer wird aber dazu etwas Mitdenken verlangt ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



michael2016 schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass man einfach das Lebewesen respektiert.



Sprichst du den Fisch denn auch mit Sie an, wenn er auf dem Teller landet? Deine Argumentationsketten in Ehren, aber was Respekt ist, legst nicht du fest, sondern die Moral einer Gedankenblase voller Träumereien.

In manchen Kulturen gilt Anspucken als Bekenntnis der Wertschätzung. Ich würde dich gern sehen, wenn dir sowas in Deutschland auf offener Straße passiert. 

In Zeiten wo Fische auf Abhakmatten landen und besser behandelt werden als ich im Krankenhaus, eine zweite Chance bekommen, weil der Räuber die Wahl hat, ist ein Alleinstellungsmkermal der Natur. Und schon deswegen muss ich mich nicht zum Tier zurückstufen und die "Respektetikette zitieren" die irgendwer aus dem Handbuch für 1,99€ aus dem verstaubtem Kioskregal gegriffen hat.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Ich bin entsetzt! Warum geht man sich immer wieder öffentlich an?

Ich glaube die meisten Angler halten sich an Vorschriften und respektieren den Fisch als Lebewesen- das nennen wir dann waidgerecht. Wie man das auch immer öffentlich und schriftlich in einem Forum darstellt oder ausdrückt- darüber müssen wir nicht diskutieren, oder?

Es gibt auch bei uns Anglern schwarze Scharfe, wie es die auch bei Naturschützern, Autofahrern oder sogar Polizisten gibt. Und? Sind wie deshalb alle Terroristen? Nein, wir sind Angler und zugleich die größte Gruppe aktiver Naturschützer in diesem Land. Ein Verbrechen? Nein, wir sind Angler und verantwortlich für die (meisten) Gewässer in diesem Land und erhalten diese sensiblen Ökosysteme

Jetzt kommt eine Organisation wie PETA und wir verkriechen uns und gehen uns gegenseitig an den Hals. Wo bleibt denn unsere Lobby und vertritt uns in der Öffentlichkeit? Wer zeigt denn den Menschen mal auf, dass es Leute in diesem Land gibt, die unbescholtene Bürger anzeigen, obwohl sie sich im Rahmen der Gesetze bewegen und einfach nur angeln? 

Wer zeigt der Öffentlichkeit, dass PETA tatsächlich von "Freundschaften unter Fischen" und "komplexen Sozialleben von Fischen" schreibt und diese Meinung öffentlich vertritt? 

Sorry, wer so etwas wirklich denkt und verbreitet, gehört in meinen Augen zum Schutz der Bürger in diesem Land auf seinen Geisteszustand untersucht. Solchen Menschen kann ich keinen Respekt zollen, denn sie nutzen Lücken in unserem Rechtsstaat, um ihre Ideologien durchzusetzen und durch diese Art von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit Spenden zu sammeln, wovon im Jahr 2015 satte 42% für Gehälter drauf gingen. Eine Organisation, die laut RFOANR 97% ihrer angenommenen Katzen und Hunde tötet und in Deutschland bereits wegen Volksverhetzung verurteilt wurde und die Massentierhaltung mit dem Holocaust vergleicht. Nein, für diese Menschen habe ich keinen Respekt!


----------



## Georg Baumann (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Top Post, Fisherbandit!


----------



## Georg Baumann (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Es wurde hier ja bereits mehrfach geschrieben. Es ist den sogenannten Tierrechtlern völlig wurscht, was wir als weidgerecht definieren oder empfinden und wie wir die Fische behandeln. Die geben erst dann Ruhe, wenn das Angeln verboten ist. Die Taktik ist klar: Scheibchenweise sollen die Regulierungen angezogen und uns der Spaß am Angeln genommen werden. Dagegen rührt sich Widerstand und das ist gut so!


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich bin entsetzt! Warum geht man sich immer wieder öffentlich an?
> 
> Ich glaube die meisten Angler halten sich an Vorschriften und respektieren den Fisch als Lebewesen- das nennen wir dann waidgerecht. Wie man das auch immer öffentlich und schriftlich in einem Forum darstellt oder ausdrückt- darüber müssen wir nicht diskutieren, oder?
> 
> ...



Sollten wir einer Meinung sein Lars? Zumindest deine Worte teile ich uneingeschränkt!

Nur, hier werden Mitangler, die unser Hobby teilen, doch massiv und so kann man es nennen, angegriffen, nur weil sie Respekt vor Tieren in Sinne von Waidgerechtigkeit bekunden.

Das darf nicht sein! Angriffe von Mitanglern! Das erfordert Umdenken, nicht bei PETrA, nicht bei dem, der angelt und dennoch Respekt vor dem Lebewesen Fisch hat, sondern eher von den wenigen, die den Fisch rein als schwimmfähige und bewegungsfähige Materie, nichts als einen Haufen lebendiger Masse, also ungleich Lebewesen, sehen.

Mag jeder für sich den Fisch definieren! Aber die Gemeinsamkeit ist das Hobby Angeln.

Widerstand gegen Anglergegner kann nur in Geschlossenheit (eine starke und wehrhafte Geschlossenheit lebt von Pluralität) bestehen und nicht darinnen, in Grundeinstellung anders denkender Angler feindliches Gedankengut zuzuschreiben. Denn dieses sich selbst als Gemeinde angreifen, stärkt die wahren Gegner.


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

..wenn die erde eine scheibe wäre....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> bei dem, der angelt, dennoch Respekt vor dem Lebewesen hat, sondern eher von den wenigen, die den Fisch rein als schwimmfähige und bewegungsfähige Materie, nichts als einen Haufen lebendige Masse, also ungleeich Lebewesen, sehen.



Und wer sollte das deiner Meinung nach sein? Derjenige, der den Fisch nicht tötet oder jener der ihn isst? Ich kann in beide Richtungen argumentieren und komme auf keinen Nenner. Stichwort: Moral.

Ich finde persönlich, das wir in Deutschland schon so extrem sind, das wir uns nur noch Zanken können, weil die Regelungen den Rahmen wie ein Strick um den Hals legen und dir kaum Luft zum Atmen lassen.

- Warum darf ich in einem Hafen nicht hältern
- Weshalb darf ich Fische nicht zurücksetzen
- Weshalb muss ich einen Angelschein machen, der sowieso Sinnfrei ist
- Warum muss ich den Müll der gesamten Menschheit an den Ufern aufsammeln und darf dafür noch zahlen?
- Warum kann ein Foto strafbar sein
- Wieso muss der Freizeitangler für die Industrie bluten?

Könnte man ewig so fortführen und den Kopf schütteln. Frage den Fisch: *Was wäre dir als Form des Respekts lieber, ich töte dich, weil ich muss oder ich lasse dich Leben, weil ich kann.* 

Die Antwort wäre Interessant, passt nur einigen Grashalmnaschern nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Es wurde hier ja bereits mehrfach geschrieben. Es ist den sogenannten Tierrechtlern völlig wurscht, was wir als weidgerecht definieren oder empfinden und wie wir die Fische behandeln. Die geben erst dann Ruhe, wenn das Angeln verboten ist. Die Taktik ist klar: Scheibchenweise sollen die Regulierungen angezogen und uns der Spaß am Angeln genommen werden. Dagegen rührt sich Widerstand und das ist gut so!



Und selbst dann geben sie keine Ruhe, sondern arbeiten sich an dem nächsten Feindbild ab.

Jeder Tierhalter, jeder Fleischesser, jeder Milchtrinker, jeder der gern mal ein Ei isst,  jeder begeisterte Zoobesucher, die meisten Landwirte, sehr viele Hobbies, die in der Natur ausgeübt werden.....

Würde man sich mal die Mühe machen, blieben sicher kaum 5% der Bürger über, die nicht betroffen würden. 

Pardox und dennoch nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

_


Toni_1962 schrieb:



			, sondern eher von den wenigen, die den Fisch rein als schwimmfähige und bewegungsfähige Materie, nichts als einen Haufen lebendiger Masse, also ungleich Lebewesen, sehen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das habe ich so von niemandem gelesen und auch nicht so verstanden. Kein Mensch sagt, dass Fische keinen Respekt verdienen. Natürlich tun sie das. Da müssen wir unser Handeln immer hinterfragen. Aber um zum Thema zurückzukommen: Den selbsternannten Tierrechtlern ist es wurscht, wie lange wir den Fisch draußen haben, etc. Die wollen das Angeln insgesamt verbieten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nur, hier werden Mitangler, die unser Hobby teilen, doch massiv und so kann man es nennen, angegriffen, nur weil sie Respekt vor Tieren in Sinne von Waidgerechtigkeit bekunden.



Aber genau das ist doch das Ergebnis des öffentlichen Drucks durch komische Tierrechtler und Naturschützer. In welche Richtung hat sich der Begriff "waidgerecht" in den letzten 30 Jahren denn verändert? Nicht die Angler haben uns immer weiter eingeschränkt, sondern Menschen mit ideologischen Ansichten, die anscheinend sogar nicht nur unsere Behörden und Politik unterwandern, sondern auch uns Angler.

Wir sollten jeden Angler bei der Ausübung seines Hobbies respektieren. Einen Fisch quälen? Ach komm, das ist eine fliessende Grenze und niemand kann das genau beurteilen, ab wann bei welcher Fischart "Quälerei" anfängt. Also sollten wir Angler uns da am ehesten raushalten und niemanden wegen einer anderen Einstellung hierzu angreifen.

Habe ich Euch heute eigentlich schon mitgeteilt, dass Angeln das geilste Hobby der Welt ist und mir grundsätzlich alle meine Hobbies Spaß machen?


----------



## Sharpo (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Toni_1962 schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das habe ich so von niemandem gelesen und auch nicht so verstanden. Kein Mensch sagt, dass Fische keinen Respekt verdienen. Natürlich tun sie das. Da müssen wir unser Handeln immer hinterfragen. Aber um zum Thema zurückzukommen: Den selbsternannten Tierrechtlern ist es wurscht, wie lange wir den Fisch draußen haben, etc. Die wollen das Angeln insgesamt verbieten.




Doch Georg, das wird hier definitv so gesagt, in unsäglicher und nahezu und zunehmend unerträglicher Art, die von mir erhofft, seit wenigen Wochen vorbei sein sollte.
Diese Unsägliche Art liegt aber nicht darin, dass es divergierende Grundeinstellungen gibt, sondern die Stigmatisierung derer, die Respekt vor dem Lebewesen bekunden.
MichaelZ seine Reaktion war an sich richtig mit seinen worten ...


----------



## angler1996 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Toni_1962 schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Georg Baumann (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Doch Georg, das wird hier definitv so gesagt, in unsäglicher und nahezu und zunehmend unerträglicher Art, die von mir erhofft, seit wenigen Wochen vorbei sein sollte.
> Diese Unsägliche Art liegt aber nicht darin, dass es divergierende Grundeinstellungen gibt, sondern die Stigmatisierung derer, die Respekt vor dem Lebewesen bekunden.
> MichaelZ seine Reaktion war an sich richtig mit seinen worten ...



Wie gesagt habe ich es so nicht verstanden. Ist am Ende eine Interpretationssache. Was Fisherbandit dazu gesagt hat, ist in meinen Augen abschließend. Die Grenzen sind sicher fließend und sie werden sich wohl immer wieder ändern. Die zentrale Frage ist doch aber eine andere: Nämlich wie wir uns gegen die echten Angelgegner wehren können. Ich glaube, dass wir nur eine Chance haben, wenn wir eng zusammenstehen und akzeptieren, dass auch Angler eine ziemlich heterogene Gruppe sind. Allerdings mit einer Gemeinsamkeit: Wir wollen uns das Angeln nicht verbieten lassen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wir sollten jeden Angler bei der Ausübung seines Hobbies respektieren. Einen Fisch quälen? Ach komm, das ist eine fliessende Grenze und niemand kann das genau beurteilen, ab wann bei welcher Fischart "Quälerei" anfängt. Also sollten wir Angler uns da am ehesten raushalten und niemanden wegen einer anderen Einstellung hierzu angreifen.




Lars, du spricht mir aus der Seele und wiederholst und bestätigst und bekräftigst in anderen Worten meine Postings. #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> : Nämlich wie wir uns gegen die echten Angelgegner wehren können. Ich glaube, dass wir nur eine Chance haben, wenn wir eng zusammenstehen und akzeptieren, dass auch Angler eine ziemlich heterogene Gruppe sind. Allerdings mit einer Gemeinsamkeit: Wir wollen uns das Angeln nicht verbieten lassen.



Danke, und nun wiederholst du auch meine Aussagen, danke,
jetzt sind wir beinand


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



michael2016 schrieb:


> So jetzt mal an alle, die sofort meinen alles besser zu wissen:
> 
> Toni_1962 hat es wohl als einziger kapiert.
> _[...]_
> Ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass man einfach das Lebewesen respektiert.



@michael2016

so, jetzt siehst doch noch, dass deine Einstellung nicht nur von mir kapiert wurde. #h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Doch Georg, das wird hier definitv so gesagt, in unsäglicher und nahezu und zunehmend unerträglicher Art, die von mir erhofft, seit wenigen Wochen vorbei sein sollte.
> Diese Unsägliche Art liegt aber nicht darin, dass es divergierende Grundeinstellungen gibt, sondern die Stigmatisierung derer, die Respekt vor dem Lebewesen bekunden.
> MichaelZ seine Reaktion war an sich richtig mit seinen worten ...



Das sehe ich tatsächlich anders Toni! Wir Angler definieren lediglich den Begriff "Respekt" anders. So wie wir auch Verkehrsregeln beim Autofahrer zwar alle kennen (wir haben ja einen Führerschein), diese jedoch unterschiedlich einhalten oder "auslegen". Dann kommt der ADFC und zeigt Autofahrer an und der Autofahrer zeigt Radfahrer an. Alle Autofahrer wissen, dass 50 Km/h in geschlossenen Ortschaften gilt. Der eine fährt dann 50 Km/h, der nächste 52 Km/h, einer 60 Km/h und ein anderer 70 Km/h. Der mit 50 Km/h schimpft auf den mit 52, der mit 52 auf den mit 60 und der mit 60 auf den mit 70. Der Verstoß um 2 Km/h ist für den mit 52 Km/h im Rahmen, für den mit 50 Km/h aber nicht. Fahren mit 50 Km/h reduziert zwar das Unfallrisiko, kann aber nicht alle Unfälle verhindern. 

Wir sind keine Sadisten und quälen absichtlich Fische! Denn dann bin ich bei Sharpo und sage "Angeln gehört dann verboten". Es geht hier eher darum, dass wir andere Einstellungen als die eigene als falsch ansehen und nicht respektieren. Das ist das größte Problem der Menschen in diesem Land, nicht nur von uns Anglern!


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Möglicherweise steht da ein Missverstädnis im Raum:
Es geht nicht um verschiedene Einstellungen und unterschiedliche Definition des Begriffs "Respekt", sondern darum, wie Angler, die "Respekt" anders sehen, von Mitanglern angegriffen werden, und das sehe ich hier ganz massiv!

Und deswegen habe ich mich in diesen Thread eingemischt, denn dieses Angreifen Andersdenkender sollte endlich nun in der neuen Ära des AB vorbei sein.


----------



## Sharpo (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Das kommt ja nicht mal direkt von mir.
Derzeit ist Angeln ja nur durch Nahrungsgewinnung und Hege legitimiert.
Der Grund dafür liegt im TSG.
Vernünftiger Grund.

Wenn Angeln nicht unter Leid, Schmerzen und Schaden zufügen fällt, brauchen wir diese "Ausrede" nicht.



Und wenn man von Fischleid genauer gesagt unnötig Leiden  und Respekt schreibt. 
Also wenn ich weiss das Fische leiden, behandel ich diese schlimmer als einen Hund? Das ist dann Respekt?

Oder bin ich so egoistisch und dieses Leid interessiert mich nicht?
Dann prangert man die Fotosession an?


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Das höchstrichterliche EU Urteil, dass Fische keine "Würde" besitzen, das Gericht dem Wort Leid, da nicht definierbar, aus dem Weg gegangen ist und mit dem Wort "Würde" ersetzt hat, habe ich auch in letzter Zeit zitiert und auch die Konsequenzen erläutert.
Dieses Urteil war eine wegentscheidend im Kampf gegen PETrA.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Möglicherweise steht da ein Missverstädnis im Raum:
> Es geht nicht um verschiedene Einstellungen und unterschiedliche Definition des Begriffs "Respekt", sondern darum, wie Angler, die "Respekt" anders sehen, von Mitanglern angegriffen werden, und das sehe ich hier ganz massiv!



Weil sie für sich den Begriff Respekt anders auslegen und der eine einen "Tierquäler" in dem anderen sieht und andersrum einen "Gutmenschen"...

Ja, die Angriffe sind unangebracht. Das hat dann neben der unterschiedlichen Auslegung des Respekter gegenüber den Fischen eher mit dem Respekt gegenüber anderen Angler zu tun.

Wenn ich manche Angler am Wasser sitzen sehe, wie verbittert und miesgelaunt die auf das Wasser gucken, denke ich oft "Ich würde mir ein anderes Hobby suchen" . Die gibt es aber nicht nur am Wasser, sondern auch im Netz. 

Das ist übrigens auf _niemanden_ hier persönlich bezogen, sondern einfach nur die Festsellung, wie viele unterschiedliche Menschen angeln gehen- und sich somit auch im Internet tummeln.

Es soll sogar "Nichtangler" geben, die sich in Anglerforen rumtreiben und "Bambule" machen...


----------



## Sharpo (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Richterlich ist dar alleinige vernünftige Grund des Angelns nicht zwingend mehr "Nahrungsgewinnung und Hege"; habe ich öfters schon erläutert.
> 
> Das höchstrichterliche Urteil, dass Fische keine "Würde" besitzen, das Gericht dem Wort Leid, da nicht definierbar, aus dem Weg gegangen ist und mit dem Wort "Würde" ersetzt hat, habe ich auch in letzter Zeit zitiert und auch die Konsequenzen erläutert.



Mir bekannt.
Darauf basieren aber sämtliche Argumentationsketten der LFV etc...selbst in Bayern.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Ich habe mein vorheriges Posting zunächst verkürzt.

Zudem, was der Verband in Bayern sagt, ist vor Gericht nicht maßgeblich.

Vll. aber interessant doch für diese Diskussion hier:
Der berühmte Augenthaler Fall zeigte ja, dass Respekt vor dem Lebewesen eine Rolle spielte (Behandlung des Fisches vor dem Zurücksetzen), aber nicht das vom Verband angeprangerte gesetzeswidrige Zurücksetzen des Fisches (besonders brisant war ja, dass es der Verbandsfeindfisch Waller war).
Ein Klatsche für PETrA und dem Verband = Doppelklatsche


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

...Um ein anderes Wesen zu verstehen,
musst du in ihm leben,
bis in seine Träume hinein....


----------



## Sharpo (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine mail zunächst verkürzt.
> 
> Zudem wass der Verband in Bayern sagt, ist vor Gericht nicht maßgeblich.



Das kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Was ich aber sehe, ist das ständige in den Rücken fallen der Anglern von LFV wenn es um C&R incl. Fotosession geht.
Und keiner wird sich auf Angeln zum Spass vor Gericht rechtfertigen


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ...Um ein anderes Wesen zu verstehen,
> musst du in ihm leben,
> bis in seine Träume hinein....



und im Traum Karotten statt Schnitzel essen!


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

du darfst die Wurzel nicht kaputt machen.


----------



## geomas (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Was mir bei der gesamten P@ta gegen Angler-Diskussion auffällt sind zwei Dinge:

Kontra P@ta: Der breiten Öffentlichkeit ist nicht bewußt, wie radikal die Idee hinter P@ta ist: praktisch wollen die „Tierrechtler” nicht nur das Angeln und die Jagd verbieten, die Pelzfarmen schließen und die Nutztierhaltung abschaffen, sondern eben auch jeden Zoo dichtmachen (bedeutet praktisch: Zootiere einschläfern), die Haltung von Blindenführhunden genauso wie die Meerschweinchen von Nachbars Kindern oder den Wellensittich von Oma verbieten.
Und solche Ideen gehen sicherlich auch den meisten Tierschützern viel zu weit.

Pro Angeln: Meiner Meinung nach wird der heilsame Erholungsfaktor nicht oft genug erwähnt, auch Angeln als Kulturgut kommt in der Diskussion zu kurz. Das gemeinsames Angeln auch Generationen und gesellschaftliche Schichten verbindet hört oder liest man ja auch zu selten. 
^ in meinen Augen durchaus als „vernünftige Gründe” im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes zu disktutieren


----------



## BerndH (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Die Strategie von dieser Organisation ist doch klar und einfach. Wie in der Natur stürzt sie sich auf das schwächste Mitglied. Und das sind wir Angler. Zusammengewürfelt aus allen sozialen Schichten, mit unterschiedlicher Bildung und Einstellungen. Hier ist es doch ein leichtes Unfrieden zu stiften, und darauf zu warten was dann noch übrig bleibt.

Ich habe noch nie davon gehört, das diese Leute die Berufsfischerei angegangen wären. (Bitte verbessert mich, wenn dies doch so war, zumindest nicht in dem Maße wie es bei Anglern betrieben wird). Und da passieren ganz andere Sachen, als nur ein paar Fangfotos, oder ein kurzer Drill.

Sarkasmus:
Das wäre ja mal was, wenn auf einmal die Berufsfischerei in den Fokus dieser Leute rücken würde. Es keinen Fisch mehr zu kaufen gäbe. Und im Anschluss jegliche anderen tierischen Lebensmittel abgeschafft werden.

Dann möchte ich den größtenteil der Berfürworter von Heute mal hören.

Gruß
-Bernd-


----------



## Sharpo (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein vorheriges Posting zunächst verkürzt.
> 
> Zudem, was der Verband in Bayern sagt, ist vor Gericht nicht maßgeblich.
> 
> ...




Dem Gericht ging es um das TSG, länger anhaltendes Leid Schmerzen und Schaden.
In wie weit die Richter hier den Respekt vor Tieren einfliessen lassen, keine Ahnung.
Respekt ist kein Gesetz.

Das Nicht- Urteil aber als Sieg für den oder die Angler zu bezeichnen ist wirr.
Denn wer löhnen muss ist garantiert nicht der Sieger in solchen Fällen.
Ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## kati48268 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

_Off-Topic. sorry.

_


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Möglicherweise steht da ein Missverstädnis im Raum:
> Da hast du völlig Recht,
> aber anscheinend möchtest du auch gar nicht verstehen.
> Es geht nicht um verschiedene Einstellungen und unterschiedliche Definition des Begriffs "Respekt", sondern darum, wie Angler, die "Respekt" anders sehen, von Mitanglern angegriffen werden, und das sehe ich hier ganz massiv!
> ...


Es gibt Boardregeln, die sowohl im "alten" Ab, wie im "neuen" AB gelten.
Wenn ich diese deiner Meinung nach verletzt habe, weisst du, was du machen kannst.
Ansonsten gelten eben genau diese Regeln, für deren Einhaltung die Mods/Admins zuständig sind, 
und nicht eine Mimimi-Board-Etikette, 
die ausgerechnet DU defininierst.

_Und nun zum Thema zurück._


----------



## michael2016 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Hallo Zusammen,

abschließend möchte ich folgendes sagen:

Der Gedankenanstoß bez. kurzhalten der Zeit für den Fisch in fremdem Medium hat hier wohl das meiste aggressive Verhalten ausgelöst....

Bei manchen merkt man, dass beim Angeln auch nachgedacht wird. Anderen wünsche ich weiterhin "fantastisches Angeln"...

Der Ton im Forum hier scheint auch nicht der Freundlichste zu sein, daher werde ich hier nur noch lesend unterwegs sein.
Mir ist die Zeit zu schade als dass ich mich hier mit Leuten rumärgern muss, die Hauptsache kontra sind so bald sie irgend etwas von Respekt gegenüber "niedriggestellter" Kreaturen hören. Ich kann euch versichern, dass ich Organisationen wie Peta als erstes verbieten würde. Ich habe keinerlei Verständnis für extreme Weltverbesserer, die Menschen opfern würden, um Tiere zu vermenschlichen....

Mit dem Respekt gegenüber Tieren kann man verfahren wie man möchte. Ich zolle dem Tier nach wie vor Respekt, auch wenn ich es dann waidgerecht töte, um es zu verspeisen.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Grundsätzlich sollte man die "Machenschaften" solcher Organisationen in der Öffentlichkeit anprangern.

Schaut man sich die aktuelle Kampagne mit Hannelore Elsner an, ist mehr Widerspruch wohl nicht möglich und zeigt deutlich, dass die Menschen, die für diese Organisation werben oder gar Spenden, sich nicht mit Hintergründen auseinandersetzen.

Hannelore Elsner wirbt mit einem Hund auf dem Arm gegen Pelze- und das wo diese Organisation jährlich tausende Hunde und Katzen laut Medienberichten tötet.

Da muss man ansetzen! Wenn diese "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" von uns Anglern kommt und den Organisationen weh tut, würden die uns in Ruhe lassen, davon bin ich überzeugt! 

Erfolg haben wir nur, wenn es denen an die Kohle geht.

Ich habe Hannelore Elsner mal angeschrieben und nachgefragt . Ich werde ggf. berichten....


----------



## kati48268 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Die Wirkung all der Promi-Kühlerfiguren ist nicht zu unterschätzen.

Leider wissen die Meisten gar nicht, für welche Ideologie sie sich hergeben, bzw. glauben, bestimmte Parts davon trennen zu können (Pelz, Tierversuch,...) oder denen ist die Message schlichtweg wurscht und es geht ihnen ausschließlich um PR in eigener Sache.

Da wirbt ein Glöökler gegen Pelz - und kocht anschließend beim Promi-Dinner Leberpastete.
Da soll eine Katzenberger pro-Katzenkastration werben - und meint für eine contra-Kastrationskampagne vor Ort zu sein (und macht auch nach Aufklärung ihres Irrtums einfach weiter).
Habe so einige der Kühlerfiguren versucht zu einem Stetement zu den Widersprüchen zu bewegen, da kam aber eigentlich nie was oder nur Murks.

Die Masse der Zuschauer peilt das alles aber sowieso nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

https://www.focus.de/regional/schle...-mehr-schutz-fuer-meerestiere_id_8537938.html

Die meinen das übrigens ernst mit "Angeln verbieten"....


----------



## Sharpo (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> https://www.focus.de/regional/schle...-mehr-schutz-fuer-meerestiere_id_8537938.html
> 
> Die meinen das übrigens ernst mit "Angeln verbieten"....




Schaffung eines Streichelzoos.
Zitat:"in dem sich Fische in Ufernähe ungestört mit den Badegästen tummeln können"


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Schaffung eines Streichelzoos.
> Zitat:"in dem sich Fische in Ufernähe ungestört mit den Badegästen tummeln können"



Um dann festzustellen, dass Fische dadurch Stress erleiden und man das Baden verbieten müsse....

Gefährlich wird es aber, da die Grünen die Forderung von PETA anscheinend unterstützen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Gefährlich wird es aber, da die Grünen die Forderung von PETA anscheinend unterstützen!



Nicht nur die. Frage mal Leute, die Umweltministerin Hendricks genauer kennen. #h


----------



## Fruehling (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nicht nur die. Frage mal Leute, die Umweltministerin Hendricks genauer kennen. #h



Da Du genau das ja offensichtlich bereits getan hast, schreib doch einfach was Konkretes dazu.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nicht nur die. Frage mal Leute, die Umweltministerin Hendricks genauer kennen. #h



Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass in dem Ministerium Hendricks zumindest stille Unterstützer von P€ta sitzen! 
Hoffentlich müssen wir die Tante nicht auch mal in einer "Nackt gegen Pelze" Aktion sehen?

Jürgen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Und deswegen habe ich mich in diesen Thread eingemischt, denn dieses Angreifen Andersdenkender sollte endlich nun in der neuen Ära des AB vorbei sein.



Zwecks Horizonterweiterung, empfehle ich dir mal ein paar Ausflüge in die Raubfischlastigen Nachbarforen.

Zur Einstimmung empfehle ich, das Bild eines toten Fisches zu posten und einige zu provokant klingende Pro Tier/-Naturschutz Postings rauszuhauen..viel Vergnügen beim überleben im Forum. 

Und dann reden wir nochmal über den inflationär galoppierenden Vorwurf, dass das AB Andersdenkende übermäßig angreifen würde.


----------



## gründler (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

.........Seht euch vor vor den falschen Propheten, die in Schafskleidern zu euch kommen, inwendig aber sind sie reißende Wölfe. An ihren Früchten sollt ihr sie erkennen. Kann man auch Trauben lesen von den Dornen oder Feigen von den Disteln........





Es gab genug Leute die seit Anfang/Mitte der 90er warnen.......

Gelacht hat man.....und tut es bis heute......

Doch die falschen Früchte blieben nicht aus.......


|wavey:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Da Du genau das ja offensichtlich bereits getan hast, schreib doch einfach was Konkretes dazu.



Ich kenne jemanden, der jemanden kennt. 

https://www.focus.de/politik/videos...te-bekommen-nur-vegetarisches_id_6666848.html


----------



## kati48268 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Es reicht doch die Nabu-Nähe des Bundesumweltministeriums, wobei der Begriff 'Nähe ' die Realität deutlich untertreibt.
Ex-Nabu-GF Flasbarth als 1. Staatssekretär bestimmt maßgeblich die Politik seines Hauses mit,
ich vermute das Angelverbot Ostsee ist weit mehr auf seinem Mist, denn Hendricks Haufen entstanden.

Und der Nabu(-Dachverband; nicht die regionalen Ortsgruppen!) dürfte mit seiner finanziellen Potenz, seinem Lobbyismus & seinen bereits jetzt laufenden Aktionen (Gewässer kaufen und dicht machen) zumindest aktuell der deutlich größere Anglerfeind sein als P€ta..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es reicht doch die Nabu-Nähe des Bundesumweltministeriums, wobei der Begriff 'Nähe ' die Realität deutlich untertreibt.
> Ex-Nabu-GF Flasbarth als 1. Staatssekretär bestimmt maßgeblich die Politik seines Hauses mit,
> ich vermute das Angelverbot Ostsee ist weit mehr auf seinem Mist, denn Hendricks Haufen entstanden.
> 
> Und der Nabu(-Dachverband; nicht die regionalen Ortsgruppen!) dürfte mit seiner finanziellen Potenz, seinem Lobbyismus & seinen bereits jetzt laufenden Aktionen (Gewässer kaufen und dicht machen) zumindest aktuell der deutlich größere Anglerfeind sein als P€ta..



Da hast du Recht, wenn aber Leute in offiziellen Positionen Meinungen wie "Die Tierrechtler schießen oft über das Ziel hinaus, die grundsätzliche Richtung der Diskussion stimmt aber." vertreten (ohne dass ich hier Namen nennen will), geht mir der Hut hoch. NABU-Verfechter stehen PETA oftmals recht nahe: https://www.welt.de/debatte/kolumne...bu-BUND-und-Peta-ein-verlogenes-Buendnis.html


----------



## smithie (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Nehmen Petaisten eigentlich Medikamente oder verweigern sie die (kosequenter Weise) aufgrund der Tierversuche?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



smithie schrieb:


> Nehmen Petaisten eigentlich Medikamente oder verweigern sie die (kosequenter Weise) aufgrund der Tierversuche?



https://www.peta.de/arzneimitteltests-nutzloses-tierleid#.WpgKeujOW70

Siehe das letzte Kapitel "Was Sie tun können.". 

Zitat:
"Und falls Sie tatsächlich ein Medikament einnehmen müssen, fragen Sie bitte Ihren Arzt vorher, was klinische Studien über dieses Arzneimittel aussagen, nicht was Tierversuche ergeben haben."


----------



## MarkusZ (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dem Gericht ging es um das TSG, länger anhaltendes Leid Schmerzen und Schaden.
> In wie weit die Richter hier den Respekt vor Tieren einfliessen lassen, keine Ahnung.
> Respekt ist kein Gesetz.




 Welches Gericht und welcher Richter denn ?????
 Es gab weder eine Verhandlung noch ein Urteil. Das Verfahren wurde nach §153 a StPo eingestellt.
 Staatsanwälte sind kein Organ der Rechtsprechung, auch wenn PETA da immer wieder versucht einen anderen Eindruck zu erwecken.




> Aber was haben amerikanische Regularien mit uns zu tun?


 
Sollte nur verdeutlichen, dass man nicht unbedingt gleich ein PETA- Sympathisant sein muss, wenn man für einen schonenden Umgang für Fische ist, die zurückgesetzt werden sollen.


 Da geht es nicht um Respekt, Würde oder sonst was, sondern um möglichst hohe Überlebenschancen, je nach Fischart.


 Bei uns im Verein gibt es mittlerweile eine Abhakmattenpflicht für alle Angler, auch  für Spinnangler. Ausnahme nur für Watfischer mit der Fliegenrute.


 Nicht weil wir von Tierrechtlern unterwandert wurden, sondern weil der größte Teil der Uferflächen nicht gerade prädestiniert zum Ablegen von Fischen ist.


 Wenn man sich so manche Bilder hier anschaut, scheinen sich da einige Boardies deutlich weniger Gedanken drüber zu machen.


 Ich halte mich aber wegen der Netiquette mit Kommentaren zurück, nicht aus Angst gleich in Schützerecke gestellt zu werden.


 Am Wasser würde ich jemand schon darauf ansprechen, wenn mir sein Umgang mit dem Fisch nicht passt.  


 Aber ich würde niemals jemand bei irgendeiner Behörde oder den Medien denunzieren.
 Man  kann m.M.n. auch als Angler unterschiedlicher Meinung sein, aber das klärt man dann intern.


 Nach außen muss man gegen den gemeinsamen Feind zusammenhalten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Bei uns im Verein gibt es mittlerweile eine Abhakmattenpflicht für alle Angler, auch  für Spinnangler. Ausnahme nur für Watfischer mit der Fliegenrute.



Eine absolut komische Regelung, was mitunter 2000 Jahre funktioniert hat, muss jetzt reguliert werden, weil man den Gegnern noch in die Hände spielen will?!

Abhakmattenpflicht ist doch auch wieder so ein Schutzreflex gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit. Ich frage mich, was als nächstes kommt. Stumpfer Haken?!


----------



## Sharpo (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Eine absolut komische Regelung, was mitunter 2000 Jahre funktioniert hat, muss jetzt reguliert werden, weil man den Gegnern noch in die Hände spielen will?!
> 
> Abhakmattenpflicht ist doch auch wieder so ein Schutzreflex gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit. Ich frage mich, was als nächstes kommt. Stumpfer Haken?!



Nicht Öffentlichkeit sondern gegenüber den Tierschützern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nicht Öffentlichkeit sondern gegenüber den Tierschützern.



Leider bleibt aber wie beim Bespiel Zoo und Elefant nur Tierquäler zurück. Der Inhalt ist für den 2 Minuten Trash TV nicht relevant, die Headline bleibt aber bestehen.....


----------



## Fruehling (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht, wenn aber Leute in offiziellen Positionen Meinungen wie "Die Tierrechtler schießen oft über das Ziel hinaus, die grundsätzliche Richtung der Diskussion stimmt aber." vertreten (ohne dass ich hier Namen nennen will), geht mir der Hut hoch. NABU-Verfechter stehen PETA oftmals recht nahe: https://www.welt.de/debatte/kolumne...bu-BUND-und-Peta-ein-verlogenes-Buendnis.html



Solch ein kleiner Hut ist schnell hochgegangen. :q

Einen wirklichen Grund hierfür sehe ich nicht, denn Differenzierung täte bitter Not!

Auch die angebliche "Veggie Day-Aktion" von Hendricks halte ich für ein richtiges, vor allem aber wichtiges Zeichen und Schmidt hat es gerade nötig, sich erneut lächerlich zu machen.

Nene, Leute, grundsätzliches Verteufeln aller Thesen der "Organisationen", die in der Tat in 9 von 10 Fällen übers Ziel hinausschießen und dabei den Blick für die eine sinnvolle Aktion/Gesinnung/Aktivität dieser Leute zu verlieren, ist genauso kurz gesprungen.

Beispiel: Fordert Peta die Abschaffung bzw. Schließung aller Pelztierfarmen, ist das ad hoc ebensowenig realisierbar, wie es (leider) realitätsfremd ist. Es bleibt als Forderung jedoch lobens- und erstrebenswert, oder mag da jemand widersprechen?

Die Forderung wird eben nicht schon dadurch schlecht, weil sie aus "schlechtem Munde" kommt. Das gilt es endlich zu begreifen!


----------



## Sharpo (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Leider bleibt aber wie beim Bespiel Zoo und Elefant nur Tierquäler zurück. Der Inhalt ist für den 2 Minuten Trash TV nicht relevant, die Headline bleibt aber bestehen.....



jepp, und es spielt auch keine Rolle ob z.B. ein Augenthaler verurteilt wurde oder auch nicht oder von wem oder von wem nicht
Wer zahlt  hat den Stempel auf der Stirn.
Unschuldige zahlen nicht.


----------



## mefofänger (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



smithie schrieb:


> Nehmen Petaisten eigentlich Medikamente oder verweigern sie die (kosequenter Weise) aufgrund der Tierversuche?



wahrscheinlich schon denn da geht es ja um ihr leben.
ich sag nur "ich bin ich" zu diesem satz gibt es ein paar nette poster die können die im schlaf runter beten 
[Edit Mod. - Bild entfernt wegen Copyright - bitte keine Fremdbilder einbinden. Danke!!!]


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Auch die angebliche "Veggie Day-Aktion" von Hendricks halte ich für ein richtiges, vor allem aber wichtiges Zeichen und Schmidt hat es gerade nötig, sich erneut lächerlich zu machen.



Was ist daran bitte wichtig und richtig? Ich lasse mir doch nicht diktieren, was ich esse. Und Schmidt macht sich gar nicht lächerlich.



Fruehling schrieb:


> Beispiel: Fordert Peta die Abschaffung bzw. Schließung aller Pelztierfarmen, ist das ad hoc ebensowenig realisierbar, wie es (leider) realitätsfremd ist. Es bleibt als Forderung jedoch lobens- und erstrebenswert, oder mag da jemand widersprechen?



Ja, ich!! Es kommt auf die Bedingungen der Haltung an. Oder kämpfst du auch für die Abschaffung der Nutztierhaltung?


----------



## Fruehling (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was ist daran bitte wichtig und richtig? Ich lasse mir doch nicht diktieren, was ich esse. Und Schmidt macht sich gar nicht lächerlich.



Sie hat dir was diktiert? Sorry, habe ich überlesen!
Vielleicht kommst Du bzgl. übermäßigem Fleischverzehr und dessen globalen Auswirkungen ja auch irgendwann in der Realität an. Zu wünschen wäre das allen Beteiligten!




Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ja, ich!! Es kommt auf die Bedingungen der Haltung an. Oder kämpfst du auch für die Abschaffung der Nutztierhaltung?



Du kennst Pelztierfarmen, wo die Bedingungen stimmen? Interessant!


Leider zeigt deine Art der "Gegenargumentation", daß Du den eigentlichen Sinn meines vorherigen Postings gar nicht verstanden hast, schade.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Sie hat dir was diktiert? Sorry, habe ich überlesen!



Wenn Hendricks ihre Besucher ausschließlich vegetarisch bewirtet und wenn die Grünen einen ausschließlichen Veggie-Day fordern, ist das Diktat.

Ich habe übrigens gestern und heute vegatarisch gegessen. Hat lecker geschmeckt und war eher Zufall. Morgen kommen dafür Leberwürste auf den Teller. 

Und ich war übrigens der Vielen, die bei Siemens den sog. Terra Day (einmal pro Monat ausschließlich vegetarische Angebote) erfolgreich bekämpft haben (ok, die massiven Umsatzeinbrüche an diesen Tagen haben die Kantinenbetreiber auch umdenken lassen ). Wir sind erwachsene Leute und entscheiden selbst, was wir essen.



Fruehling schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommst Du bzgl. übermäßigem Fleischverzehr und dessen globalen Auswirkungen ja auch irgendwann in der Realität an. Zu wünschen wäre das allen Beteiligten!



Ich komme beruflich viel rum, auch in Gegenden, die man als Tourist eher nicht besuchen wird. Das Problem heißt Überbevölkerung und dagegen helfen weder Veggy-Tage noch Fasten. Und sobald es einer Schicht in aufstrebenden Ländern besser geht, steigt der Fleischkonsum drastisch (auch in Indien. Die Sikh in Indien essen alles, was bei Drei nicht auf dem Baum ist). Das ist so, egal ob es uns gefällt oder nicht.



Fruehling schrieb:


> Du kennst Pelztierfarmen, wo die Bedingungen stimmen? Interessant!



Ich kenne auch keine Hühnerfarm, wo die Bedingungen stimmen. Um das umzusetzen gibt es Regierungen, die Gesetze auf den Weg bringen. Das funktioniert allerdings nicht, wenn beispielsweise Polen weiter nach altem Muster Käfighaltung praktiziert und die Nudelhersteller dann dort einkaufen, weil billiger.



Fruehling schrieb:


> Leider zeigt deine Art der "Gegenargumentation", daß Du den eigentlichen Sinn meines vorherigen Postings gar nicht verstanden hast, schade.


 
Ich glaube, ich habe dein Posting ganz gut verstanden.


----------



## fishhawk (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Hallo,

Abhakmattenpflicht gilt an vielen Karpfengewässern in Frankreich, Holland, GB etc. . 

Das hat nichts mit Angst vor Tierschützern- oder Tierrechtlern zu tun, sondern mit dem Erhalt des "Anlagevermögens".

So ein Fisch liegt halt auf einer nassen Matte deutlich schonender, als im Dreck und auf Stock und Stein.  Und wenn es für Karpfen gut ist, wird es für Zander, Hecht etc. auch kein Schaden sein.

Auch ich besitze so ein Teil und benutze es auch da, wo es m.M.n. angebracht ist.

Jetzt werde ich wahrscheinlich gleich wieder aufgefordert, das Angeln aufzugeben und beim Nabu einzutreten.

Aber ich behalte mir vor, selber zu beurteilen, wen ich hier ernst nehmen will und wen nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Abhakmattenpflicht gilt an vielen Karpfengewässern in Frankreich, Holland, GB etc. .
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist doch, das ihr mit dieser Ansicht, allen anderen das gleiche Verhalten aufzwingen wollt. Besser, schonender, schadet sowieso nicht, suggeriert doch sofort das wir alle, die es nicht so handhaben, falsch machen.

Ich hake die Fische oft im Kescher und Release sie. Soll ich jetzt, weil du meinst es ist besser, ne Matte mitnehmen, die in der Sonne gammelt? Meine Papiere nehmen schon die halbe Weste ein, ich habe schon soviel Gerödel bei, welches ich nicht brauche und der Sinn sich mir nicht erschließt und jetzt noch ne Matte?! Na klar, nächste Woche noch nen Wasserfilter um die Qualität des kleinen Flusses zu verbessern?!


----------



## u-see fischer (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Du kennst Pelztierfarmen, wo die Bedingungen stimmen? Interessant!.



Auch wenn ich im Moment keine Pelztierfarm kenne, weder gute noch schlechte, weiss ich aber, das P€ta gegen jede Pelztierfarm ist. P€ta ist ja auch für Schliessung aller Tiergarten, da stimmen inzwischen ja überwiegend die Haltungsbedinungen. 
Von daher kann ich deren Forderungen nur strickt ablehnen. Ansonsten werden wir früher oder später nur noch Schuhe aus Textilfasern tragen,.


----------



## fishhawk (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Hallo,



> Auch ich besitze so ein Teil und benutze es auch da, wo es m.M.n. angebracht ist.



Damit soll ich dir ein Verhalten aufzwingen?  Hast du einen zwanghaften Nachahmungsreflex?

Ich hab ja geschrieben, dass ich so dort einsetzte wo es angebracht ist.  Wo  man den Fisch eben nicht im Wasser abhaken kann, weil Steilufer etc. .

Wenn es solche Stellen bei euch nicht gibt, oder du dort nicht fischst ist doch prima.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Soweit kommts noch, dass ich ein Fischbett mitschleppe, ein Müllsack erfüllt den gleichen Zweck, wenn ich denn einen Fisch unbedingt ablegen will.
Ein gutes Beispiel dafür, welch schlechtes Gewissen sich Manche schon haben einreden lassen!
Ich würde sagen, Jahrzehnte langes Schützer Gesabber, auch in unseren Reihen, haben ihr Werk getan!
Sonst würde man nicht auf solche bekloppten Ideen kommen, auch beim Spinnfischen son Teil mit sich rum tragen zu müssen!
Wahrscheinlich gibt es noch eine Auflage zur Dicke der Polsterung?

Jürgen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast es doch Selbst geschrieben: *Pflicht*

Wenn ich dann Adjektive in den Raum werfe, die klar suggerieren, das ich es mit der Matte besser mache, welches Resultat ziehen wir dann daraus?

Meine Schlussfolgerung ist weder Zwanghaft, noch falsch. Du hast das so formuliert!


----------



## Windelwilli (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

und bloß nicht die Wundheilcreme vergessen.
Das ist sonst unterlassene Hilfeleistung.....:m


----------



## kati48268 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Nene, Leute, grundsätzliches Verteufeln aller Thesen der "Organisationen", die in der Tat in 9 von 10 Fällen übers Ziel hinausschießen und dabei den Blick für die eine sinnvolle Aktion/Gesinnung/Aktivität dieser Leute zu verlieren, ist genauso kurz gesprungen.


Oh Gott, Oh Graus... |uhoh:
P€ta schießt nicht "übers Ziel hinaus"!
Du hast ihr Ziel gar nicht verstanden!



Fruehling schrieb:


> Die Forderung wird eben nicht schon dadurch schlecht, weil sie aus  "schlechtem Munde" kommt. Das gilt es endlich zu begreifen!


Selbstverständlich sollte, nein "muss", man schauen, wer was warum fordert.
Wer einzelne Forderungen von P€ta rauspickt und deswegen die Ziele dieser Organisation ein Stück beiseite schiebt, ist das perfekte Rattenfänger-Opfer.




Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, Jahrzehnte langes Schützer Gesabber, auch in unseren Reihen, haben ihr Werk getan!


Erschreckend, Jürgen, immer wieder einfach erschreckend.


----------



## wilhelm (1. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Extremisten werden nicht besser wenn man denkt " na alles ist ja doch nicht schlecht". Nein und nochmals nein, Herr Frühling du springst nicht erst seit heute meilenweit zu kurz.


----------



## Fruehling (2. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn Hendricks ihre Besucher ausschließlich vegetarisch bewirtet und wenn die Grünen einen ausschließlichen Veggie-Day fordern, ist das Diktat....



Nenne es, wie Du magst, dir hat sie nichts diktiert, darum ging es. 



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...Wir sind erwachsene Leute und entscheiden selbst, was wir essen....



Unbestritten - es bleibt abzuwarten, wie lang das noch so sein wird.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich habe dein Posting ganz gut verstanden.



Mag für das Posting gelten, für den Sinn sicher nicht.




u-see fischer schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich im Moment keine Pelztierfarm kenne, weder gute noch schlechte, weiss ich aber, das P€ta gegen jede Pelztierfarm ist. P€ta ist ja auch für Schliessung aller Tiergarten, da stimmen inzwischen ja überwiegend die Haltungsbedinungen.
> Von daher kann ich deren Forderungen nur strickt ablehnen. Ansonsten werden wir früher oder später nur noch Schuhe aus Textilfasern tragen,.



Differenzierung?




kati48268 schrieb:


> Oh Gott, Oh Graus... |uhoh:
> P€ta schießt nicht "übers Ziel hinaus"!
> Du hast ihr Ziel gar nicht verstanden!...



Ich schrieb von auszugsweise sinnvollen Argumenten. Geht's ein bißchen weniger theatralisch?



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...Selbstverständlich sollte, nein "muss", man schauen, wer was warum fordert.
> Wer einzelne Forderungen von P€ta rauspickt und deswegen die Ziele dieser Organisation ein Stück beiseite schiebt, ist das perfekte Rattenfänger-Opfer....



Ich picke gar nichts raus, sondern stelle fest, daß nicht grundsätzlich jedes Argument solcher Organisationen schon deshalb schlecht ist, weil es aus den Reihen dieser Organisationen kommt.




wilhelm schrieb:


> Extremisten werden nicht besser wenn man denkt " na alles ist ja doch nicht schlecht". Nein und nochmals nein, Herr Frühling du springst nicht erst seit heute meilenweit zu kurz.



Differenzierung?




RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Mit dieser "Logik" findet man sogar in der einen oder anderen Dikatur die eine oder andere vermeintliche "Rosine".



Selbstverständlich!

Beispiel: Ich konnte einem Gaddafi mit Fug und Recht diktatorisches Tun unterstellen und das auch anprangern, trotzdem kann ich feststellen, daß ihm bzgl. kostenlosem Schulbesuch und ebensolcher Krankenversicherung für die Libyer zwei große Würfe gelungen sind.

Noch ein Beispiel: In der ehemaligen DDR war vieles schlecht, trotzdem waren die Lösungen bei der Unterstützung alleinerziehender Frauen epochal.


Alles klar?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Alles klar?



Und wie..das es einigen Zeitgenossen  nichtmal im geringsten peinlich ist,  Menschenfeindliche Fakten weitestgehend auszublenden und zu relativieren , solange ein anderer, einzelner Programmpunkt auf der verschobenen Prioritätenliste edel und nobel genug erscheint.

Weitergehende Ausführungen zu dieser Denkweise, spare ich mir lieber... der scheinheilige "ich werde mit meiner Meinung stigmatisiert" Mimimi Deckmantel, scheint hier nämlich 'ne  Einbahnstraße der besonderen Art zu werden.


----------



## Fruehling (2. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Und wie..das es einigen Zeitgenossen nichtmal im geringsten peinlich ist, Menschenfeindliche Fakten weitestgehend auszublenden und zu relativieren , solange ein anderer, einzelner Programmpunkt auf der verschobenen Prioritätenliste edel und nobel genug erscheint.
> 
> Weitergehende Ausführungen zu dieser Denkweise, spare ich mir lieber... der scheinheilige "ich werde mit meiner Meinung stigmatisiert" Mimimi Deckmantel, scheint hier nämlich 'ne Einbahnstraße der besonderen Art zu werden.



Dann lies einfach nochmal hin. Vielleicht erkennst Du ja dann, daß ich weder was ausblende noch was relativiere.

Auch schrieb ich nichts von edel oder gar nobel, sondern von sinnvoll. Heiteres Adjektivkegeln, weiter nichts.

Die Frage danach, wer hier wessen Meinung stigmatisiert, kannste dir selber beantworten, Danke.


----------



## oberfranke (2. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Es gibt wohl nichts was nur schlecht ist sei es Verein, Partei, Gruppierung, Auto, Motorrad usw. 
Ich kauf mir aber kein Motorrad das in allen Bereichen Mist ist aber nen guten Seitenständer hat. Das Moped ist Mist, der Seitenständer ist gut- klasse dann kann ich das Teil wenigstens im Laden stehen lassen. 
Ebenso wähle ich keine Partei die in allen Bereichen Mist ist aber in einem Punkt nen guten Gedanken hat. 
Ich kann den Punkt anerkennen das war´s dann aber auch. Den Weg und die Umsetzung muss ich dabei nicht gut finden. 

So was nennt man landläufig Objektivität. 

Was PETA macht ist hirnloser Fanatismus mit völligem Realitätsverlust gepaart mit blinden Aktionismus


----------



## oberfranke (2. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

zur Abhakmattenpflicht. 
 Meines Erachtens genau wieder so ein Beispiel, dass alle wegen ein paar wenige die Konsequenzen tragen müssen.
 Wahrscheinlich gibt bzw gab es ein  paar so Vollpfosten denen es sch....egal war wenn der Fisch minutenlang am Ufer im Sand rumschlägt bis er ausschaute wie ein paniertes Schnitzel. Zwei-drei Ermahnungen fruchten nicht. 
 Also nimmt man des großen Dampfhammer schlägt drauf und alle haben die Abhakmattenpflicht.  Das ist wiederrum blinder Aktionismus.


----------



## Double2004 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich gibt bzw gab es ein  paar so Vollpfosten denen es sch....egal war wenn der Fisch minutenlang am Ufer im Sand rumschlägt bis er ausschaute wie ein paniertes Schnitzel. Zwei-drei Ermahnungen fruchten nicht.



Es gab sogar schon bekannte deutsche Fußballer, die ihren gefangenen Wels meterweise durch den Dreck zogen, dann als paniertes Schnitzel strahlend in die Kamera hielten und sich stolz über diverse soziale Netzwerke damit schmückten, dass der (offensichtlich stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogene) Fisch wieder schwimmen durfte.

Also bei einigen angelnden Vertretern.....#d


----------



## oberfranke (2. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Es gab sogar schon bekannte deutsche Fußballer, die ihren gefangenen Wels meterweise durch den Dreck zogen, dann als paniertes Schnitzel strahlend in die Kamera hielten und sich stolz über diverse soziale Netzwerke damit schmückten, dass der (offensichtlich stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogene) Fisch wieder schwimmen durfte.
> 
> Also bei einigen angelnden Vertretern.....#d



Genau das- Solchen Vollpfosten haben wir es zu verdanken.


----------



## Fruehling (2. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



oberfranke schrieb:


> ...Ich kann den Punkt anerkennen das war´s dann aber auch. Den Weg und die Umsetzung muss ich dabei nicht gut finden.
> 
> So was nennt man landläufig Objektivität....



*BINGO!*

Daß ich das noch erleben darf... :vik:


----------



## MarkusZ (2. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Schon lustig,  wie manche hier allein durch die Erwähnung eines Wortes reflexartig eine „Schützerverschwörung“ wittern und einen Angriff auf ihre persönliche Freiheit fürchten.


 Es muss doch keinen jucken, was bei uns im Verein vorgeschrieben ist. Außerdem kennt eh keiner die Situation vor Ort. Hat irgendjemand hier gefordert, dass das nun für alle und überall in D zur Pflicht werden soll?


 Und nein, auch bei uns ist keine Mattengröße oder Dicke vorgeschrieben und es werden auch selbstgebastelte Teile akzeptiert,wenn sie ihren Zweck erfüllen. Natürlich haben anfangs einige gemeckert, aber mittlerweile hat sich das beruhigt. Und an den Stellen, wo es möglich ist, werden nach meiner Beobachtung jetzt häufiger Fische gleich im Wasser abgehakt, weil viele eben die Matte nicht extra ausrollen und nass machen wollen.




> Idioten gibt es überall, deswegen wird auch das autofahren nicht verboten.


Richtig, aber es wurden Tempolimits eingeführt, Anschnallpflicht, Handyverbot etc. etc.


----------



## MarkusZ (2. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



> Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass nicht die Besserangler für die Gesetze  verantwortlich sind, denn jedes Fischereigesetz ist deutlich liberaler  als fast jede Gewässerordnung von Vereinen.


In Deutschland sind halt fast alle Fischereirechte privat, also gilt dort das , was der Bewirtschafter erlaubt oder verlangt. Wenn es ein Verein ist, haben die Mitglieder ja sogar noch ein Stimmrecht in der Hauptversammlung.

Und wie gesagt, es ist ja keiner von euch betroffen und muss es auch nicht nachmachen.

Das Beispiel Nordamerika zeigt aber, dass auch staatliche Stellen durchaus sehr strenge Fischereigesetze erlassen können. Und dass Verstöße dort auch ganz anders sanktoniert werden.

Wenn ich jetzt noch erzähle, dass in unserer Salmonidenstrecke nur Kunstköder mit Schonhaken oder angedrückten Widerhaken erlaubt sind, wird das einigen hier wahrscheinlich vollends den Rest geben.

Trotzdem haben wir immer noch genügend Bewerber, die bei uns Mitglied werden wollen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*



bastido schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass nicht die Besserangler für die Gesetze verantwortlich sind, denn jedes Fischereigesetz ist deutlich liberaler als fast jede Gewässerordnung von Vereinen.



Gewässerordnungen regeln zunehmend das Miteinander der Angler.
Warum? Siehe so manche Aussage hier imThread.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie groß der Angeldruck bei euch ist, Besatzbestimmungen wie in Bayern, die in 1 Satz gesetzlich ausgedrückt, Vereine zum Handeln in GO zwingen usw.
Besatz, Sperre, Angeldruck beeinträchtigen doch  das Untereinander der Angler ... leider


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Tierrechtler scheitern erneut mit Anzeige gegen Angler und Fischer*

Gewässerordnungen, wie ich sie in den Vereinen habe, beschränken aber an sich nicht als Selbstzweck, das ist nicht der Sinn derer, sondern konkretisieren, auch um Harmonie zu erhalten, gesetzliche Vorgaben.

Zudem:
Natürlich ist eine Beschränkung von Vereinen z. B. auf 1 Rute/pro Angler eine Verschärfung des Gesetzes (2 erlaubte Ruten), aber auch hier wird mit dem Angeldruck argumentiert; lieber mehr Angler das Angeln mit 1 Rute ermöglichen als wenigen mit 2 Ruten. Beschränkungen der Höchstentnahmemenge vermindert an sich den Angeldruck, was auch mehr Angler bei gleichbleibender Kapazität ermöglicht usw.

Ich werde nächste Woche wieder mit dem Vorwurf haben, Bootsangeln zu verbieten, aber das ist der notwendige Kompromiss mit dem Gesetzgeber, nämlich dass ich natürliche Reproduktionsflächen ermöglichen muss. Anderen Vereine erlauben Bootsangeln, nehmen aber dafür Biotope im Uferbereich Ufer in Kauf, mit Betretungsverbot auch für Angler.

Viele Angler kennen die Hintergründe von Gewässerordnungen nicht, müssen sie auch nicht, aber Besseranglerregelwut ist es beinichten nicht.


----------

